# Provarci è d'obbligo.



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2018)

Inter scoppiata,Roma in crisi profonda.Siamo il Milan provarci è d'obbligo. Al diavolo la valorizzazione e menate varie. Urgono 2 innesti e possibilmente di qualità.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2018)

Dipende tutto dalla partita con Lazio. Se vinciamo è d'obbligo si, altrimenti non vale la pena


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2018)

abbiamo recuperato 5 punti in 2 mesi da quando sono in crisi
questo vuol dire che per superarli non bastano altri 4 mesi di crisi dai
non è che non vinceranno più una partita eh
anzi se vinciamo oggi gli abbiamo fatto pure un favore


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Gennaio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> abbiamo recuperato 5 punti in 2 mesi da quando sono in crisi
> questo vuol dire che per superarli non bastano altri 4 mesi di crisi dai
> non è che non vinceranno più una partita eh



Sono d'accordo. La CL tramite il campionato direi che è una chimera. Io piuttosto mi concentrerei in A) assicurarci almeno il sesto posto e l'accesso all'EL dell'anno prossimo, B) provare ad arrivare in fondo in EL (competizione che - non essendo un campionato - può riservare sorprese, per cui non ci vedo così tagliati fuori) e C) provare a vincere la coppa Italia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> abbiamo recuperato 5 punti in 2 mesi da quando sono in crisi
> questo vuol dire che per superarli non bastano altri 4 mesi di crisi dai
> non è che non vinceranno più una partita eh



Questo perché eravamo in crisi nera anche noi, decisamente peggio dell'inter.

La partita di oggi è cruciale proprio per questo, per capire se la squadra può fare un salto di qualità serio oppure continuare il percorso di melma che abbiamo fatto fin ora, limitandosi a vincere qualche partita con le squadrette mediocri e a perdere punti sempre e comunque con le altre.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inter scoppiata,Roma in crisi profonda.Siamo il Milan provarci è d'obbligo. Al diavolo la valorizzazione e menate varie. *Urgono 2 innesti* e possibilmente *di qualità*.



Edit: urgono denari per farlo. Prendere due giocatori che non spostano nulla sul lungo periodo (cioè gente che, anche se ti aiuta quest'anno per ipotesi a raggiungere determinati obiettivi, rischi di trovarti sul groppone l'anno prossimo quando vorrai alzare l'asticella) non ha senso per me. Ha senso intervenire solo se gli innesti sono di qualità e questi costano cari ed è difficile che si spostino a gennaio per venire in una squadra che ad oggi non offre le garanzie sportive (esempio giocare in CL o competere per la vittoria della serie A) che i campioni cercano.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inter scoppiata,Roma in crisi profonda.Siamo il Milan provarci è d'obbligo. Al diavolo la valorizzazione e menate varie. Urgono 2 innesti e possibilmente di qualità.



In più a questo punto non abbiamo NULLA da perdere, con quel centrocampista e quel esterno....


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo perché eravamo in crisi nera anche noi, decisamente peggio dell'inter.
> 
> La partita di oggi è cruciale proprio per questo, per capire se la squadra può fare un salto di qualità serio oppure continuare il percorso di melma che abbiamo fatto fin ora, limitandosi a vincere qualche partita con le squadrette mediocri e a perdere punti sempre e comunque con le altre.



Non è cruciale per niente, possiamo anche vincere, poi la prossima c'è Inter-Crotone e noi andiamo ad Udine portandoci dietro le fatiche di coppa ed ecco che il distacco può riallungarsi in loro favore.


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> abbiamo recuperato 5 punti in 2 mesi da quando sono in crisi
> questo vuol dire che per superarli non bastano altri 4 mesi di crisi dai
> non è che non vinceranno più una partita eh
> anzi se vinciamo oggi gli abbiamo fatto pure un favore



Questo avvalora la mia tesi. Con questa squadra incompleta impossibile. Ma con un esterno sinistro prolifico probabilmente faremmo meglio degli ultimi 2 mesi considerando anche la crescita con Mr Ringhio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non è cruciale per niente, possiamo anche vincere, poi la prossima c'è Inter-Crotone e noi andiamo ad Udine portandoci dietro le fatiche di coppa ed ecco che il distacco può riallungarsi in loro favore.



Crotone e Spal stanno sullo stesso livello eh. Un pareggino possono strapparlo. Se vinciamo con la Lazio un po' più di sicurezza e forza mentale la nostra squadra la prende. Roba che ti serve a raddrizzare partite difficili o che iniziano male come potrebbe essere appunto la partita con l'Udinese. Avere un obiettivo prestigioso poi da motivazioni e voglia ai giocatori.

La partita di oggi per me è cruciale


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Crotone e Spal stanno sullo stesso livello eh. Un pareggino possono strapparlo. Se vinciamo con la Lazio un po' più di sicurezza e forza mentale la nostra squadra la prende. Roba che ti serve a raddrizzare partite difficili o che iniziano male come potrebbe essere appunto la partita con l'Udinese. Avere un obiettivo prestigioso poi da motivazioni e voglia ai giocatori.
> 
> La partita di oggi per me è cruciale



Il problema è che se per un allineamento astrale vinci oggi ho il presentimento che saremo anche "qualitativamente a posto"


----------



## vannu994 (28 Gennaio 2018)

il problema è che anche per il morale dobbiamo non perdere con la Lazio per due volte nell'arco di 4 giorni


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> il problema è che anche per il morale dobbiamo non perdere con la Lazio per due volte nell'arco di 4 giorni



questa è la cosa più importante
vincere per noi e per il morale in vista delle altre competizioni
ma non parliamo di rimonte impossibili dai 
per quelle ci vogliono i filotti di 7-8 vittorie e noi non andiamo mai oltre le 2


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2018)

Credere nel quarto posto è un qualcosa di folle. Se lo giocano Inter e Roma, palesissimo. Manco giocassimo da corazzata, siamo una squadra piena zeppa di problemi, anche più di loro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ragazzi lo scrivo e lo dico nei video della pagina da 2 mesi , l'Inter sta calando e finirà dietro di noi e tutto dipende da oggi. 

Una vittoria sarebbe un trampolino di lancio .. speriamo bene


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credere nel quarto posto è un qualcosa di folle. Se lo giocano Inter e Roma, palesissimo. Manco giocassimo da corazzata, siamo una squadra piena zeppa di problemi, anche più di loro.



Se oggi vinciamo abbiamo recuperato 6 punti all'inter nelle ultime 3 partite. Nessuno qui sta dicendo che arriviamo sicuramente quarti, ma che dobbiamo provarci dato che le squadre davanti a noi stanno avendo un crollo netto.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Se oggi vinciamo abbiamo recuperato 6 punti all'inter nelle ultime 3 partite. Nessuno qui sta dicendo che arriviamo sicuramente quarti, ma che dobbiamo provarci dato che le squadre davanti a noi stanno avendo un crollo netto.



intanto pensiamo ad oggi che non sarà certo così semplice. 
Comunque anche volendo, non solo noi dobbiamo vincerle tutte, ma le altre devono perderne parecchie. Rimonta impossibile. Piuttosto cerchiamo di provarci con l'europa league.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inter scoppiata,Roma in crisi profonda.Siamo il Milan provarci è d'obbligo. Al diavolo la valorizzazione e menate varie. Urgono 2 innesti e possibilmente di qualità.



Ma basta... abbiamo un organico valido, nonostante dei limiti strutturali. 
Finalmente riusciamo ad intravedere le doti di Calhanoglu e Biglia, Rino sta facendo rendere al massimo Kessie, Conti sta per tornare, la difesa a 4 sta rendendo.
Gli acquisti seri si fanno a giugno, ora come ora si comprerebbero solo scarti e non mi pare ci sia la possibilità di prendere in prestito un esubero di un top team europeo.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> intanto pensiamo ad oggi che non sarà certo così semplice.
> Comunque anche volendo, non solo noi dobbiamo vincerle tutte, ma le altre devono perderne parecchie. Rimonta impossibile. Piuttosto cerchiamo di provarci con l'europa league.



Nel calcio nulla è impossibile, dobbiamo togliersi il dubbio è lottare fino alla fine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Quanto mi bruciano i 5 punti persi con Verona e Benevento.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Gennaio 2018)

10 punti sono irrecuperabili non scherziamo


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2018)

Dopo stasera ancora più convinto:ci dobbiamo provare.Chala in netta ripresa ma serve qualcuno che possa giocare su entrambe le fasce, e faccia rifiatare i due esterni che non può essere Borini evidentemente.


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Gennaio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 10 punti sono irrecuperabili non scherziamo


se noi giochiamo cosi' come oggi e roma e inter continuano cosi' non e' impossibile, ma molto difficile,


----------



## Schism75 (28 Gennaio 2018)

E' un obbligo provarci. Occorre però fare qualcosina in entrata, in maniera da avere possibilità di variare a partita in corso, cosa che in questo momento non possiamo fare. Però ci dobbiamo provare.


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2018)

Serve almeno l alternativa sulla fascia per partite come queste con Suso un fantasma. Basterebbe anche un Taarabt se proprio non si può prendere deulof...


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Serve almeno l alternativa sulla fascia per partite come queste con Suso un fantasma. Basterebbe anche un Taarabt se proprio non si può prendere deulof...



L'impressione che ho avuto oggi è che questa partita se non la chiudi nel secondo tempo 6 volte su 10 te la pareggiano perchè abbiamo subito. Serve assolutamente un'ala, possibilmente un contropiedista che sappia sfruttare le situazioni di transizione quando sei in vantaggio e puoi sfruttare il campo che ti lasciano gli avversari. Deulofeu o chi per lui in pratica


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Gennaio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 10 punti sono irrecuperabili non scherziamo



Ne abbiamo recuperati 6 in tre giornate. Le prossime 4 per noi sono molte toste (Udinese, Spal e Roma fuori casa, Samp in casa), mentre l'inter ne ha 4 abbordabilissime (Crotone, Bologna e Benevento in casa, Genoa fuori). Queste 4 sono decisive, se non ci stacchiamo (restando a 8-9 punti dopo queste 4) possiamo davvero tornare a sperare nel quarto posto.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Serve assolutamente un'ala, possibilmente un contropiedista che sappia sfruttare le situazioni di transizione quando sei in vantaggio e puoi sfruttare il campo che ti lasciano gli avversari. Deulofeu o chi per lui in pratica



Esatto, un'ala come alternativa a partita in corso ma che possa anche essere titolare in caso di sospensione o infortunio di Bonaventura, Suso o Calhanoglu.


----------



## Konrad (28 Gennaio 2018)

E' evidente che ci serva come il pane un attaccante esterno di qualità che possa far rifiatare a turno (o a gara in corso) Suso e Calhanoglu.
Poi un interno di centrocampo per dare profondità reale alla rosa a centrocampo. 
Non mi interessa nemmeno che siano in prestito secco...


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inter scoppiata,Roma in crisi profonda.Siamo il Milan provarci è d'obbligo. Al diavolo la valorizzazione e menate varie. Urgono 2 innesti e possibilmente di qualità.



Concordo. Siamo in ballo, e allora balliamo fino alla fine. Davanti ci sono tutt'altro che mostri a parte Napoli e Juve. Infilando un bel filotto ci si potrebbe provare, anche se lo sbaglio enorme è stato fatto all'inizio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Dall’altra parte ho visto in Sampdoria e Atalanta due bellissime squadre e il settimo posto é tutt’altro che scontato. Ma proprio per questo bisogna fare ogni punto possibile e poi vedere.
Riguardo agli innesti non so. Mi gido di quello vhe chiede Gattuso: nessun acquisto pe consolidare il gruppo.


----------



## Milo (28 Gennaio 2018)

una punta, vera. Stop.

e Cutrone pronto al cambio.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Anche la Roma in caduta libera..



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> nessun acquisto pe consolidare il gruppo.



Questo è assurdo.. io mi chiedo come mai un ragazzo nuovo potrebbe alterare un gruppo gestito da uno come Gattuso??


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dall’altra parte ho visto in Sampdoria e Atalanta due bellissime squadre e il settimo posto é tutt’altro che scontato. Ma proprio per questo bisogna fare ogni punto possibile e poi vedere.
> Riguardo agli innesti non so. Mi gido di quello vhe chiede Gattuso: nessun acquisto pe consolidare il gruppo.



Belle squadre, fra quelle di media classifica le migliori. Ma la Samp è discontinua e l'Atalanta ha EL e Coppa Italia e una rosa abbastanza corta (anche se ieri ha vinto 3-0 senza il Papu), non penso che un rappresentino un problema.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2018)

E anche la Roma perde . 

Basterebbe una punta vera e un cambio a Centrocampo . Mannaggia


----------



## Tobi (28 Gennaio 2018)

ecco, la vittoria di oggi è stata molto importante, finchè la matematica non ci condanna proviamoci. Certo non sono piu ammesse vaccate


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2018)

per me la vittoria di oggi assolutamente ininfluente per la classifica (importante invece per il morale)
la priorità è ripetersi in coppa italia mercoledì, poi credo che inevitabilmente pagheremo lo sforzo a Udine


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me la vittoria di oggi assolutamente ininfluente per la classifica (importante invece per il morale)
> la priorità è ripetersi in coppa italia mercoledì, poi credo che inevitabilmente pagheremo lo sforzo a Udine



Pagheremo lo sforzo perché non abbiamo i giusti ricambi per un turnover. Ecco perché mi viene da piangere nel leggere quel "non si compra per valorizzare".


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche la Roma in caduta libera..
> 
> 
> 
> Questo è assurdo.. io mi chiedo come mai un ragazzo nuovo potrebbe alterare un gruppo gestito da uno come Gattuso??



Nin é una mia opinione. É quello che ha chiesto Gattuso.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pagheremo lo sforzo perché non abbiamo i giusti ricambi per un turnover. Ecco perché mi viene da piangere nel leggere quel "non si compra per valorizzare".



+1


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Belle squadre, fra quelle di media classifica le migliori. Ma la Samp è discontinua e l'Atalanta ha EL e Coppa Italia e una rosa abbastanza corta (anche se ieri ha vinto 3-0 senza il Papu), non penso che un rappresentino un problema.


Sincerametepenso che l’Atalanta lotterá per arrivare nelle prime 4. La Samp forse no, ma dobbiamo recuperargli 4 punti, se viene a Milano e vince andiamo a -7 ad una quindicina di partite dalla fine con il carico delle coppe. Per me é facile che si arrivi ottavi.

Giá la qualificazione all’ELa questo punto é un risultato


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sincerametepenso che l’Atalanta lotterá per arrivare nelle prime 4. La Samp forse no, ma dobbiamo recuperargli 4 punti, se viene a Milano e vince andiamo a -7 ad una quindicina di partite dalla fine con il carico delle coppe. Per me é facile che si arrivi ottavi.
> 
> Giá la qualificazione all’ELa questo punto é un risultato



Io non la penso così. Alla fine a questo punto della stagione i nodi vengono al pettine e la classifica comincerà a rispecchiare i valori reali delle rose. Un po' quello che è successo ai cugini e alla Roma che pensavano di poter competere per la lotta al titolo. 
E Sampdoria e Atalanta meglio di così non possono fare e non faranno. Presumo che calino da metà febbraio a marzo. Poi se l'Atalanta tira fuori una stagione tipo quella passata amen, ma la vedo un'ipotesi surreale al momento.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2018)

Verona e Benevento. Tralasciando le schifezze fatte prima, il nostro campionato è stato deciso in queste 2 partite. 
10 punti sono troppi. L'Inter dovrebbe perdere 4 partite e noi vincerne 4 in più. Idem la Roma.
Troppe cose tutte insieme che devono verificarsi. ..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Gennaio 2018)

purtroppo abbiamo buttato troppi punti. Dobbiamo razionalmente puntare al sesto posto, sperando nel quinto. Ma sarebbe un miracolo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Siamo in ballo, e allora balliamo fino alla fine. Davanti ci sono tutt'altro che mostri a parte Napoli e Juve. Infilando un bel filotto ci si potrebbe provare, anche se lo sbaglio enorme è stato fatto all'inizio.



Non ce la faremo, inutile sognare:

1) Dobbiamo recuperare su due squadre, non soltanto su una

2) Quelle due squadre sulla carta non sono più deboli di noi. 

Dobbiamo puntare tutto sulla EL, per quanto difficilissima.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Abbiamo Samp,Inter e Napoli in casa mentre Juve e Roma fuori.
Tutto può accadere, ma serve assolutamente un vice Kessie


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Inter e Roma hanno rallentato ma da qui alla fine non si sa chi avrà più benzina..

Abbiamo ancora 3 manifestazioni..Inter e Samp ne hanno una sola..la Roma esce dalla champions sicuro quindi ha solo due partite..

Noi dovremo fare tanta tanta fatica..ma è chiaro che la voglia ora si vede..

Se solo Silva e Kalinic si sbloccassero


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inter scoppiata,Roma in crisi profonda.Siamo il Milan provarci è d'obbligo. Al diavolo la valorizzazione e menate varie. Urgono 2 innesti e possibilmente di qualità.



Dipende dagli innesti, se sono due prestiti di morti come ha preso l'Inter è inutile. Se ci sono 80 milioni da spendere OK, sennò che innesti facciamo??

Sul discorso recupero, siamo indietro 10 punti. Diciamo che vediamo la luce, ma il distacco è ancora abissale. Inoltre, i due scontri diretti con Inter e Roma coincidono con il turno di EL... insomma meglio non illudersi, anche se come dici tu bisogna puntare al massimo comunque.


----------



## vannu994 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Il 4 posto è fantascienza ragazzi, inutile anche sperarci, considerando che l'inter non vince da dicembre e ancora siamo dietro 10 punti. Poi si fanno dei discorsi come se fossimo diventati una corazzata solo perché abbiamo vinto 3 partite di fila, che fra l'altro era un anno che non succedeva... Io dico di placare gli animi e sperare di vincere una partita tra Lazio e udinese che se per sbaglio le perdi entrambe siamo al punto di partenza, e non diamo così per scontato il 6 posto visto il carico di partite che avremo


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende dagli innesti, se sono due prestiti di morti come ha preso l'Inter è inutile. Se ci sono 80 milioni da spendere OK, sennò che innesti facciamo??
> 
> Sul discorso recupero, siamo indietro 10 punti. Diciamo che vediamo la luce, ma il distacco è ancora abissale. Inoltre, i due scontri diretti con Inter e Roma coincidono con il turno di EL... insomma meglio non illudersi, anche se come dici tu bisogna puntare al massimo comunque.



Leva i 3 punti del derby di andata ai cugini e mettili a noi.
Quello scontro diretto giocato sciaguratamente è la vera discriminante ad oggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leva i 3 punti del derby di andata ai cugini e mettili a noi.
> Quello scontro diretto giocato sciaguratamente è la vera discriminante ad oggi.



Si o almeno toglierne 2 a loro e darne 1 a noi... il pareggio come minimo. Senza quel rigore assurdo saremmo a meno 7 dai cugini.

Purtroppo di punti buttati sciaguratamente ce ne sono tanti finora, dopo mesi di buio vediamo finalmente la luce, ma è tardi, bisogna essere ragionevoli. Avremo un calendario tremendo nelle prossime settimane, con la doppia sfida con la Lazio in CI (e abbiamo visto che razza di avversario sono, saranno due battaglie), due trasferte di cui una con l'Udinese che è in formissima, poi i due scontri diretti con Roma e Inter intervallati dal Ludogorets... insomma se anche ci riuscisse un leggendario filotto, penso che arriveremmo alla fine distrutti e spompati, con tante partite ancora da giocare.

Per me il quarto posto è e resta una chimera.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si o almeno toglierne 2 a loro e darne 1 a noi... il pareggio come minimo. Senza quel rigore assurdo saremmo a meno 7 dai cugini.
> 
> Purtroppo di punti buttati sciaguratamente ce ne sono tanti finora, dopo mesi di buio vediamo finalmente la luce, ma è tardi, bisogna essere ragionevoli. Avremo un calendario tremendo nelle prossime settimane, con la doppia sfida con la Lazio in CI (e abbiamo visto che razza di avversario sono, saranno due battaglie), due trasferte di cui una con l'Udinese che è in formissima, poi i due scontri diretti con Roma e Inter intervallati dal Ludogorets... insomma se anche ci riuscisse un leggendario filotto, penso che arriveremmo alla fine distrutti e spompati, con tante partite ancora da giocare.
> 
> Per me il quarto posto è e resta una chimera.



Certamente non stiamo parlando di una missione normale ma straordinaria.
Direi che i primi tre posti sono già assegnati con napoli, juve e lazio imprendibili ma a ridosso del quarto posto qualcosa si muove.
La roma è scoppiata a livello di società, di ambiente e di squadra mentre l'inter dopo l'avvio di stagione solido , quadrato non ha apportato migliorie, non è cresciuta affatto e resta sempre quella squadra cinica e poco altro.
Ieri stava per vincere contro la spal senza tirare verso la porta o quasi . Prestazione indegna per ciò che concerne la qualità.
Io dico va fatta la corsa sui cugini , bisogna provarci.
Se icardi si becca una distorsione alla caviglia o skriniar un raffreddore prevedo una notte buia.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certamente non stiamo parlando di una missione normale ma straordinaria.
> Direi che i primi tre posti sono già assegnati con napoli, juve e lazio imprendibili ma a ridosso del quarto posto qualcosa si muove.
> La roma è scoppiata a livello di società, di ambiente e di squadra mentre l'inter dopo l'avvio di stagione solido , quadrato non ha apportato migliorie, non è cresciuta affatto e resta sempre quella squadra cinica e poco altro.
> Ieri stava per vincere contro la spal senza tirare verso la porta o quasi . Prestazione indegna per ciò che concerne la qualità.
> ...



Sono d'accordissimo. Dell'Inter ne abbiamo parlato tante volte... per me sono una squadra mediocre con due fuoriclasse che hanno tenuto in piedi la baracca in modo miracoloso, ero e resto convinto che non arriveranno lontano da noi. Anche la Roma sembra sorprendentemente in difficoltà (masochismo secondo me) e se vendessero Dzeko allora sì che la stagione prenderebbe una piega inaspettata. Se Inter e Roma dovessere scoppiare, penso che anche l'Atalanta e la Samp rientrerebbero in corsa per un clamoroso finale di stagione. L'importante sarebbe esserci e giocarcela, sarebbe finalmente una stagione come si deve dopo tanti anni bui.

"Provarci" con un allenatore come Gattuso è un concetto che non esiste  giocheremo alla morte ogni partita e ogni minuto fino alla fine. Il problema è la tenuta di una rosa corta e incompleta per competere su tre fronti. Purtroppo ne parliamo da tanti mesi ormai


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo. Dell'Inter ne abbiamo parlato tante volte... per me sono una squadra mediocre con due fuoriclasse che hanno tenuto in piedi la baracca in modo miracoloso, ero e resto convinto che non arriveranno lontano da noi. Anche la Roma sembra sorprendentemente in difficoltà (masochismo secondo me) e se vendessero Dzeko allora sì che la stagione prenderebbe una piega inaspettata. Se Inter e Roma dovessere scoppiare, penso che anche l'Atalanta e la Samp rientrerebbero in corsa per un clamoroso finale di stagione. L'importante sarebbe esserci e giocarcela, sarebbe finalmente una stagione come si deve dopo tanti anni bui.
> 
> "Provarci" con un allenatore come Gattuso è un concetto che non esiste  giocheremo alla morte ogni partita e ogni minuto fino alla fine. Il problema è la tenuta di una rosa corta e incompleta per competere su tre fronti. Purtroppo ne parliamo da tanti mesi ormai



Per quanto riguarda la tenuta fisica però io direi che stiamo sottovalutando un aspetto fondamentale : questa squadra ha giocato sotto ritmo per mesi praticando il calcio di montella, gattuso appena arrivato ha rifatto la preparazione atletica praticamente.
Io dico che in primavera arriveremo freschi di gamba.
Ancora non siamo nemmeno al 100%.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la tenuta fisica però io direi che stiamo sottovalutando un aspetto fondamentale : questa squadra ha giocato sotto ritmo per mesi praticando il calcio di montella, gattuso appena arrivato ha rifatto la preparazione atletica praticamente.
> Io dico che in primavera arriveremo freschi di gamba.
> Ancora non siamo nemmeno al 100%.



Vero, è possibile. Allo stesso tempo bisogna ricordare che siamo partiti a luglio con i preliminari e solitamente le squadre che lo fanno scoppiano a febbraio/marzo.

La nostra stagione è talmente atipica che è difficile prevedere. Certamente bisognerà pescare nella rosa (risicata) fino all'ultimo uomo.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero, è possibile. Allo stesso tempo bisogna ricordare che siamo partiti a luglio con i preliminari e solitamente le squadre che lo fanno scoppiano a febbraio/marzo.
> 
> La nostra stagione è talmente atipica che è difficile prevedere. Certamente bisognerà pescare nella rosa (risicata) fino all'ultimo uomo.



Ne abbiamo discusso tanto quando c'era montella ora con gattuso abbiamo la prova che quel calcio essenziale, pratico, normale che invocavamo si può praticare.
Questa rosa non è affatto da buttare come in troppi dicevano.
In un sistema di gioco organizzato stanno venendo fuori pure le qualità dei singoli.
I nostri giocatori migliori ieri hanno fatto spesso girar la testa ai laziali, non sai quanto ho goduto quando ho visto uscir dal campo leiva.
Sono mesi che ci fracassano con la storia che la lazio abbia fatto l'affare passando da biglia a leiva, per me si tratta di due giocatori diversi: il laziale è un cagnaccio da guardia tattico, biglia gioca e fa giocare a calcio.


----------



## PM3 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Purtroppo c'è da mangiarsi le mani, quanti punti buttati...
Però, secondo me, se non prendono un'ala e una mezzala non c'è alcuna speranza. Troppe partite, è alto il rischio di ritrovarsi nuovamente con Borini titolare. Locatelli mezzala non penalizza troppo dal punto di vista tecnico, ma di certo non ha il peso offensivo di Bonaventura.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo discusso tanto quando c'era montella ora con gattuso abbiamo la prova che quel calcio essenziale, pratico, normale che invocavamo si può praticare.
> Questa rosa non è affatto da buttare come in troppi dicevano.
> In un sistema di gioco organizzato stanno venendo fuori pure le qualità dei singoli.
> I nostri giocatori migliori ieri hanno fatto spesso girar la testa ai laziali, non sai quanto ho goduto quando ho visto uscir dal campo leiva.
> Sono mesi che ci fracassano con la storia che la lazio abbia fatto l'affare passando da biglia a leiva, per me si tratta di due giocatori diversi: il laziale è un cagnaccio da guardia tattico, biglia gioca e fa giocare a calcio.



Assolutamente. Biglia e Leiva son due giocatori di categoria diversa 

Guarda, Gattuso mi sta impressionando, come sai io sono molto contrario ai cambi in corsa ma stavolta è stato una benedizione. Sia perchè evidentemente Montella non ci metteva le mani, sia perchè onestamente Gattuso è proprio bravo. Essenziale e pratico ma anche organizzatissimo, sulle seconde palle ieri siamo stati perfetti e siamo riusciti a tagliare fuori quel fraseggio a tre micidiale dell'attacco laziale.

La crescita di Biglia è uno dei tanti fattori, ieri è stato eccellente, sui suoi livelli. Ma anche la coppia Bonucci-Romagnoli...
La nota che mi ha però fatto più piacere è l'intesa Jack-Hakan, che è un po' quel salto di qualità che dicevamo sarà indispensabile fare per diventare un squadra di livello superiore in attacco.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2018)

dovevamo vincere contro Roma e Inter all'andata

A quest'ora avremmo 40 punti, l'Inter ne avrebbe 41 e la Roma 38!

Ma anche avessimo fatto 2 pareggi: oggi sarebbe Milan 36, Inter 42, Roma 39... Ovvero una rimonta difficile ma non impossibile. 

Far zero punti negli scontri diretti ci è costato la stagione


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Biglia e Leiva son due giocatori di categoria diversa
> 
> Guarda, Gattuso mi sta impressionando, come sai io sono molto contrario ai cambi in corsa ma stavolta è stato una benedizione. Sia perchè evidentemente Montella non ci metteva le mani, sia perchè onestamente Gattuso è proprio bravo. Essenziale e pratico ma anche organizzatissimo, sulle seconde palle ieri siamo stati perfetti e siamo riusciti a tagliare fuori quel fraseggio a tre micidiale dell'attacco laziale.
> 
> ...



E se da quella parte avessimo un terzino capace di asfaltare la fascia....
Avremmo un sacco di cross sulle sovrapposizioni nonchè spazi aperti centralmente per jack e calha.
Comunque antonelli si è mosso egregiamente, era fermo da mesi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Gennaio 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Il 4 posto è fantascienza ragazzi, inutile anche sperarci, considerando che l'inter non vince da dicembre e ancora siamo dietro 10 punti. Poi si fanno dei discorsi come se fossimo diventati una corazzata solo perché abbiamo vinto 3 partite di fila, che fra l'altro era un anno che non succedeva... Io dico di placare gli animi e sperare di vincere una partita tra Lazio e udinese che se per sbaglio le perdi entrambe siamo al punto di partenza, e non diamo così per scontato il 6 posto visto il carico di partite che avremo



 Ormai il danno è fatto, dobbiamo metterci le toppe e confermare l'EL, niente illusioni.


----------



## Aron (29 Gennaio 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Il 4 posto è fantascienza ragazzi, inutile anche sperarci, considerando che l'inter non vince da dicembre e ancora siamo dietro 10 punti. Poi si fanno dei discorsi come se fossimo diventati una corazzata solo perché abbiamo vinto 3 partite di fila, che fra l'altro era un anno che non succedeva... Io dico di placare gli animi e sperare di vincere una partita tra Lazio e udinese che se per sbaglio le perdi entrambe siamo al punto di partenza, e non diamo così per scontato il 6 posto visto il carico di partite che avremo



Già. Questo Milan vive alla giornata. Godiamoci il momento stando coi piedi per terra.


----------



## Carlo.A (29 Gennaio 2018)

L'Inter ha un calendario buono come la Roma e la Lazio ha il Napoli ma Genoa e Verona dentro.
Fermo restando che 9 punti con Udinese Spal e Sampdoria sono da fare se davvero si vogliono cogliere le ultime flebili speranze, ma non è scontato.
Intanto bisogno giocare una partita tosta in Friuli.
In mezzo ci saranno le partite di coppa che sono obbiettivi importanti quanto il campionato.
Per adesso mi accontento dell'atteggiamento


----------



## nybreath (29 Gennaio 2018)

Però fa rabbia pensare che veramente con due partite in più si era veramente in zona CL, mi viene subito da pensare a benevento e verona, pure il pareggio con il genoa. 8 sconfitte quando l'inter ne ha 2, la roma 5. 

Parlano molto delle prime che vanno forte, ma oltre napoli e juve quest'anno veramente la CL era abbordabile, ma con 8 sconfitte, impossibile, peccato.


----------



## Black (29 Gennaio 2018)

vero, non è facile. Però ai primi di Dicembre eravamo a -18 dall'Inda che in quel momento sembrava poter lottare per lo scudetto. E ora siamo a -10. Diciamo che se 2 mesi avevamo 0,00001% di possibilità, ora possiamo dire di aver l'1%


----------



## Zenos (29 Gennaio 2018)

Io dico che tra 1 mese siamo lì a giocarcela,poi magari con le 2 coppe e senza giusti ricambi arriveremo spompi


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io dico che tra 1 mese siamo lì a giocarcela,poi magari con le 2 coppe e senza giusti ricambi arriveremo spompi



concordo. Si parlava tanto di Deulofeu che volevano 20 mln, e alla fine va in prestito secco al Watford. Ma dico anche così faceva schifo? bah. Inspiegabile davvero questo immobilismo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Carlo.A ha scritto:


> *L'Inter ha un calendario buono* come la Roma e la Lazio ha il Napoli ma Genoa e Verona dentro.
> Fermo restando che 9 punti con Udinese Spal e Sampdoria sono da fare se davvero si vogliono cogliere le ultime flebili speranze, ma non è scontato.
> Intanto bisogno giocare una partita tosta in Friuli.
> In mezzo ci saranno le partite di coppa che sono obbiettivi importanti quanto il campionato.
> Per adesso mi accontento dell'atteggiamento



Alla fine devi giocare con tutti

Noi abbiamo perso 5 punti con benevento e hellas..

L'inter nel girone d'andata ha fermato Napoli eJuve e battuto la Roma


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2018)

Sembra che siamo uno squadrone che riprenderà 10 punti in 3 gare  ma alla fine abbiamo "solo" fatto 3 vittorie di fila con 2 squadre molto meno forte e la Lazio che è la formazione che era la più in forma del campionato ma dove mancava Immobile.
Pure io mi sono gasato per queste 3 partite. Sia per la voglia che hanno dimostrato e i passi in avanti che abbiamo fatto che per i risultati... ma per ora non abbiamo fatto ancora nulla.
Inoltre si dovrà giocare una quantità impressionante di partite senza neppure avere riserve.
Il rischio di arrivare spompati e altissimo... e il rischio infortunio aumenta pure lui.
Facciamoci tutti una tocatina ma rischiamo di giocare più partite senza i vari Suso Jack kessie e Cala che sono insostituibili.
Gli altri hanno più o meno tutti la riserva.
Se per caso dovesse mancare uno di loro come l'anno scorso quando abbiamo perso Jack per 5 mesi allora il rischio di non arrivare in EL e bello alto.

Però una cosa e certa : fino a quando la matematica non ci avrà condannato bisogna crederci. Senza proclami ma dentro lo spogliatoio deve essere una vera ossessione.


----------



## mi92 (31 Gennaio 2018)

per crederci dobbiamo arrivare ad almeno 5-6 punti nelle ultime 5 giornate, dove noi avremmo un calendario migliore rispetto a roma e inter


----------



## DrHouse (31 Gennaio 2018)

vediamo a che punto siamo il 4 marzo.

io mi auguro un filotto, e riuscire a vincere contro Samp, Roma e Inter, oltre ai punti, vuol dire recuperare contro di loro per forza.

se il 4 marzo siamo sopra la Samp e a meno di 7 punti dal quarto posto, è ovviamente obbligatorio mettere il 200% in campionato...


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> vediamo a che punto siamo il 4 marzo.
> 
> io mi auguro un filotto, e riuscire a vincere contro Samp, Roma e Inter, oltre ai punti, vuol dire recuperare contro di loro per forza.
> 
> se il 4 marzo siamo sopra la Samp e a meno di 7 punti dal quarto posto, è ovviamente obbligatorio mettere il 200% in campionato...



Nelle settimane degli scontri diretti con Samp Roma e Inter ci sono anche i due match con il Ludogorets e il ritorno di CI con la Lazio...
Bene restare coi piedi per terra: è un ciclo di partite terrificante...


----------



## DrHouse (31 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nelle settimane degli scontri diretti con Samp Roma e Inter ci sono anche i due match con il Ludogorets e il ritorno di CI con la Lazio...
> Bene restare coi piedi per terra: è un ciclo di partite terrificante...



vero...
ma io spero che col Ludogorets ci sia un turnover fatto bene...
non credo che giocare con Musacchio, Locatelli, Montolivo, Abate, Silva, Borini, possa compromettere la qualificazione...

vediamo che ne esce...


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> vero...
> ma io spero che col Ludogorets ci sia un turnover fatto bene...
> non credo che giocare con Musacchio, Locatelli, Montolivo, Abate, Silva, Borini, possa compromettere la qualificazione...
> 
> vediamo che ne esce...



Vediamo, fare turnover in un turno a eliminazione diretta è sempre un grosso rischio.
Quello che temo, ma direi che è anche molto probabile purtroppo, è che in quel ciclo verranno fuori tutti i chiari limiti della nostra rosa.


----------



## DrHouse (31 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vediamo, fare turnover in un turno a eliminazione diretta è sempre un grosso rischio.
> Quello che temo, ma direi che è anche molto probabile purtroppo, è che in quel ciclo verranno fuori tutti i chiari limiti della nostra rosa.



che ci siano grossi limiti nella rosa è indubbio, e lo dico da luglio.
ma forse oggi siamo abituati troppo male, e partiamo già pronti ad attendere il passo falso...
vediamo ormai 3 vittorie di fila come un'impresa, e quindi attendiamo ormai in preventiva la fine del mini ciclo...

anche lo scorso anno, nel girone d'andata, i limiti erano evidenti, e peggio degli attuali, dato che c'erano giocatori meno forti, diversi nuovi arrivi acerbi e non del calibro degli attuali, ecc... nonostante questo per 4 mesi abbiamo fatto bene, cedendo nulla o quasi...
io spero che questa nuova preparazione ci dia quella forza in più per fare questo filotto di gare terribili...


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> che ci siano grossi limiti nella rosa è indubbio, e lo dico da luglio.
> ma forse oggi siamo abituati troppo male, e partiamo già pronti ad attendere il passo falso...
> vediamo ormai 3 vittorie di fila come un'impresa, e quindi attendiamo ormai in preventiva la fine del mini ciclo...
> 
> ...



Certo sono d'accordo con te. Le critiche alla rosa le facciamo da Luglio.

Ma il punto è che certo infilare una bella serie di risultati positivi è possibile e lo speriamo tutti, ma, anche per fare un confronto con l'anno scorso dove non avevamo coppe da giocare, in questo ciclo dovremo giocare ogni tre giorni tutte partite alla morte, durissime e decisive, quindi per i limiti della rosa dovremo fare giocoforza delle scelte e questo comporta dare priorità a certe partite piuttosto di altre.

In definitiva, vedo dura puntare ad arrivare in fondo alle due coppe E ANCHE avere la forza e la continuità per recuperare in campionato, con un calendatrio che prevede simili scontri diretti.


----------



## DrHouse (31 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo sono d'accordo con te. Le critiche alla rosa le facciamo da Luglio.
> 
> Ma il punto è che certo infilare una bella serie di risultati positivi è possibile e lo speriamo tutti, ma, anche per fare un confronto con l'anno scorso dove non avevamo coppe da giocare, in questo ciclo dovremo giocare ogni tre giorni tutte partite alla morte, durissime e decisive, quindi per i limiti della rosa dovremo fare giocoforza delle scelte e questo comporta dare priorità a certe partite piuttosto di altre.
> 
> In definitiva, vedo dura puntare ad arrivare in fondo alle due coppe E ANCHE avere la forza e la continuità per recuperare in campionato, con un calendatrio che prevede simili scontri diretti.



certo, è utopia ma da qualche settimana (non solo dalle 3 vittorie consecutive) voglio essere più ottimista...
abbiamo una condizione migliore delle avversarie (abbiamo battuto la Lazio, la più in forma delle 4 in lotta), e una rosa più lunga...
la mia speranza è che sedicesimi e ottavi di EL siano abbordabili con turnover (certo non da suicidio), per poter ruotare la squadra...
forse l'unica paura che ho è proprio per la Coppa Italia, poichè la Lazio è un'avversaria dura dura...


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2018)

Io oramai ho perso le speranze...un paio di acquisti avrebbe permesso di dire la nostra in EL,ma evidentemente ora non è nelle loro priorità un obiettivo sportivo.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Impossibile risalire, siamo troppo corti
Giochiamo col 433 ed abbiamo:
- 1 sola riserva, tra l'altro mediocre, sugli esterni.
- zero riserve sulle mezzeali che nel 433 sono fondamentali. Montolivo e locatelli non sono assolutamente mezzeali.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Impossibile risalire, siamo troppo corti
> Giochiamo col 433 ed abbiamo:
> - 1 sola riserva, tra l'altro mediocre, sugli esterni.
> - zero riserve sulle mezzeali che nel 433 sono fondamentali. Montolivo e locatelli non sono assolutamente mezzeali.



.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Febbraio 2018)

- 8 della Lazio...


----------



## Zenos (11 Febbraio 2018)

No qui gli statistici si sono già espressi...io vedo una squadra in piena forma e le 2 che la precedono in caduta libera con i 2 scontri diretti ancora da giocare...ecco la mia unica preoccupazione è proprio la tenuta fisica di alcune figure chiave(kessie,Cutrone,Suso) e il non aver puntellato la rosa a Gennaio sarebbe l'ennesimo fallimento di Mirabelli quest'anno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Febbraio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> No qui gli statistici si sono già espressi...io vedo una squadra in piena forma e le 2 che la precedono in caduta libera con i 2 scontri diretti ancora da giocare...ecco la mia unica preoccupazione è proprio la tenuta fisica di alcune figure chiave(kessie,Cutrone,Suso) e il non aver puntellato la rosa a Gennaio sarebbe l'ennesimo fallimento di Mirabelli quest'anno



Concordo. A gennaio abbiamo perso l'ultima possibilita di lottare per qualcosa. La nostra panchina rimane una condanna. Se uno si davanti o a centrocampo si infortuna, la nostra stagione sara conclusa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2018)

Da qui a 1 mese sapremo se continuare a giocare oppure iniziare ad impostare il prossimo anno .

Rimane un grandissimo rammarico su un paio di acquisti a Gennaio che avrebbero cambiato tutto , se a Cc si fa male qualcuno entra Montolivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

*Prossime 3 giornate + oggi per chi deve giocare

ROMA* (44): Benevento (vittoria) - UDINESE (pareggio) - Milan (?) - NAPOLI (sconfitta) : 48 + ? 
*INTER* (45): Bologna (vittoria) - Genoa (pareggio) - Benevento (vittoria) - Milan (?) : 52 + ?
*LAZIO* (46): Verona (vittoria) - SASSUOLO (vittoria) - Juventus (sconfitta) : 52

Essendo ottimisti su questi pronostici, ci vorrebbero due vittorie per noi contro la Samp e nel derby e un pareggio a Roma
A quel punto la classifica sarebbe

INTER 52
LAZIO 52
ROMA 49
MILAN 45

sempre troppo distanti 
Ma credo che sinceramente in questi tre turni più che guadagnare punti, ne perderemo 
L'obiettivo reale è il sesto posto e bisogna battere comunque la Sampdoria e l'Inter per mantenerlo


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Prossime 3 giornate + oggi per chi deve giocare
> 
> ROMA* (44): Benevento (vittoria) - UDINESE (pareggio) - Milan (?) - NAPOLI (sconfitta) : 48 + ?
> *INTER* (45): Bologna (vittoria) - Genoa (pareggio) - Benevento (vittoria) - Milan (?) : 52 + ?
> ...



Fare tabelle non serve. L'inter ha fatto 2 punti tra Sassuolo, Udinese, Spal e Crotone.Nessuna tabella avrebbe potuto prevederlo. Io penso che il prossimo mese sarà fondamentale. Abbiamo ancora gli scontri diretti con Inter e Roma da giocare, e soprattutto abbiamo un finale di stagione molto più fattibile dal punto di vista del calendario, in quanto abbiamo nelle ultime 6 Torino, Benevento, Bologna, Verona, Atalanta e Fiorentina: nessuno scontro con squadre che ci precedono. Tra un mese vedremo come stiamo fisicamente e mentalmente, e lì si dirà.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Prossime 3 giornate + oggi per chi deve giocare
> 
> ROMA* (44): Benevento (vittoria) - UDINESE (pareggio) - Milan (?) - NAPOLI (sconfitta) : 48 + ?
> *INTER* (45): Bologna (vittoria) - Genoa (pareggio) - Benevento (vittoria) - Milan (?) : 52 + ?
> ...



Infatti inutile prendersi in giro, si punta al sesto posto in campionato, ad arrivare in finale di CI e andare il più lontano possibile in EL.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Febbraio 2018)

Pensiamo prima a scavalcare la Sampdoria e a consolidare il sesto posto, per cui ci sara' da lottare con la Samp (scontro diretto alla prossima) e l'Atalanta.

Poi si vedra' come siamo messi in ottica CL ma gli obiettivi per il momento devono essere i primi che ho detto, visto che non so da quanti mesi non siamo in zona EL.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Vinciamo 3 partite e vediamo come siamo messi.
Del sesto posto frega nulla, possiamo tranquillamente arrivare ottavi che quest'anno non mi interessa


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2018)

Perchè non dovremmo crederci?
L'inter se ne va in giro con scarponi, ragazzini e rottami.
Pagherà dazio.
Non è certo la vittoria casuale di oggi a farmi cambiare idea , anzi semmai rafforza i miei dubbi sulla tenuta dei cugini.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Sarà decisivo questo mese per capire dove possiamo arrivare e quindi quale sarà il futuro di Gattuso. Roma e Inter però leviamocele dalla testa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Febbraio 2018)

L’accesso alla CL via campionato è addirittura più complicato che attraverso la EL secondo me. 

Sarebbe già un successo chiudete la stagione con un sesto posto e la coppa Italia in bacheca.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2018)

Come ho già detto più volte è di gran lunga più facile vincere l' EL che arrivare quarti

Detto questo, dobbiamo fare filotto contro SAMP/ROMA/INTER .

Al termine di queste gare, tutte e tre vinte, potremmo eventualmente guardare la classifica, ora è solo un giochino inutile, purtroppo.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto più volte è di gran lunga più facile vincere l' EL che arrivare quarti
> 
> Detto questo, dobbiamo fare filotto contro SAMP/ROMA/INTER .
> 
> Al termine di queste gare, tutte e tre vinte, potremmo eventualmente guardare la classifica, ora è solo un giochino inutile, purtroppo.



7 punti sogno 7 punti!


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 7 punti sogno 7 punti!



Ne servono 9, mi spiace.

Mancano 14 partite, dobbiamo vincerne 12, e di sicuro le due che possiamo lasciar andare, non sono contro i ns avversari diretti.


----------



## PM3 (12 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ne servono 9, mi spiace.
> 
> Mancano 14 partite, dobbiamo vincerne 12, e di sicuro le due che possiamo lasciar andare, non sono contro i ns avversari diretti.



Amico mio, ammiro il tuo ottimismo.
Secondo me vincere 12 partite su 14 è più che utopistico.
Già mantenere una media di 2 punti a partita sarebbe un ottimo risultato, chiudendo a 66 con un probabile sesto posto. 

Certo, guardando le squadre che ci precedono e il nostro calendario delle partite passate, il rammarico è enorme. Persi tutti gli scontri diretti più Samp (6 partite), pareggi con Genoa e Torino in casa, pareggio con il Benevento, Sconfitta con il Verona (che ora sta regalando partite a destra e manca) e con l'Atalanta... Bastavano almeno 6 punti in più in queste partite per lottare per la Champions...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Febbraio 2018)

Molti dimenticano che le varie Lazio, Roma, Inter stanno perdendo punti a iosa.....
È difficile ma non imPossibile. Tutto passerà dagli scontri diretti con Inter e Roma. Manca poco per saperlo. Forza Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, ammiro il tuo ottimismo.
> Secondo me vincere 12 partite su 14 è più che utopistico.
> Già mantenere una media di 2 punti a partita sarebbe un ottimo risultato, chiudendo a 66 con un probabile sesto posto.
> 
> Certo, guardando le squadre che ci precedono e il nostro calendario delle partite passate, il rammarico è enorme. Persi tutti gli scontri diretti più Samp (6 partite), pareggi con Genoa e Torino in casa, pareggio con il Benevento, Sconfitta con il Verona (che ora sta regalando partite a destra e manca) e con l'Atalanta... Bastavano almeno 6 punti in più in queste partite per lottare per la Champions...



Io ottimista?

no mi hai frainteso 

Ti ho solo presentato la situazione, lo diciamo in molti e da tempo che il quarto posto è quasi impossibile.

Chiunque non sia al primo posto ha partite assurde dove ha perso punti, non crucciamoci su questo.


----------



## addox (12 Febbraio 2018)

Premettendo che la CL è impossibile per me, è evidente che il calendario ci presenta immediatamente la possibilità di sapere quale sarà il nostro destino, nelle prossime tre partite incontriamo proprio le tre squadre che ci precedono e su cui si deve fare una eventuale rincorsa. Ogni risultato diverso dalla vittoria chiuderebbe definitivamente le speranze di rimonta. Per me i punti persi che pesano di più sono gli ultimi con L'Udinese, arrivati nel momento in cui la squadra aveva iniziato a girare. Quelli persi prima, anche se più clamorosi per le avversarie, fanno parte della fallimentare gestione iniziale.


----------



## PheelMD (12 Febbraio 2018)

Le possibilità, per quanto mi riguarda, sono le seguenti:
- 5 punti nelle prossime 3: flebilissime speranze
- 7 punti nelle prossime 3: basse speranze, ma avremmo un calendario più vantaggioso che potrebbe farci rientrare
- 9 punti nelle prossime 3: rientriamo in corsa, rimanendo comunque la più lontana dalla qualificazione

Meno di 5 punti: impossibile arrivare quarti.

Considerando altamente improbabile sia la seconda che la terza ipotesi, direi che le possibilità di qualificazione siano prossime al 2-3%.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Febbraio 2018)

Nonostante tutto abbiamo guadagnato un punticino per il quarto posto se non sbaglio. Siamo a -9 invece di -10. Il problema vero è che dobbiamo vincere praticamente sempre e non perdere mai. Davanti per me li perdono sti punti, ma li perderemo anche noi purtroppo. Già i due punti persi a Udine erano fondamentali


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2018)

E' tutto relativo nella vita.
Quelle davanti noi che media punti terranno? Di certo non sono napoli e juve ma lasceranno punti per strada.
Altro aspetto fondamentale : gli scontri diretti vanno vinti assolutamente perchè in quelle gare i punti saranno sei e non tre.
I primi due posti sono assegnati ma per le altre posizioni ancora è tutto da giocare.
Ieri ho visto un inter in terribile difficoltà , a un certo punto la partita era aperta a tre risultati e l'hanno vinta i cugini con una giocata di karamoh ma dei fischi a perisic, candreva e brozovic non ne parliamo?
L'ambiente inter potrebbe esplodere e noi dobbiamo esser pronti ad approfittarne.
Lazio e roma hanno le coppe esattamente come noi e questo fattore influisce eccome.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' tutto relativo nella vita.
> Quelle davanti noi che media punti terranno? Di certo non sono napoli e juve ma lasceranno punti per strada.
> Altro aspetto fondamentale : gli scontri diretti vanno vinti assolutamente perchè in quelle gare i punti saranno sei e non tre.
> I primi due posti sono assegnati ma per le altre posizioni ancora è tutto da giocare.
> ...



Roma uscirà dalla champions sicuro..la Lazio non credo sia interessata alla EL..con loro sarà sfida al 100% in coppa italia..dove dobbiamo andare in finale!
Tornando al campionato, abbiamo davanti 3 gare che ci diranno tanto..
9 o 7 punti sarebbero una grande prova, ma dovremmo vincere per riequilibrare gli scontri diretti..

Sarà durissima


----------



## DrHouse (12 Febbraio 2018)

c'è una sola strada: vincere le prossime 3.
vincendo quelle partite recuperi almeno 3 punti a ognuna delle avversarie. secondo me anche 5 in alcuni casi.

essere a -4 dalla zona Champions a 11 gare dal termine, con 4 scontri diretti su 6 già alle spalle, meglio di tutte le altre davanti, fa diventare il discorso più che intrigante...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> c'è una sola strada: vincere le prossime 3.
> vincendo quelle partite recuperi almeno 3 punti a ognuna delle avversarie. secondo me anche 5 in alcuni casi.
> 
> essere a -4 dalla zona Champions a 11 gare dal termine, con 4 scontri diretti su 6 già alle spalle, meglio di tutte le altre davanti, fa diventare il discorso più che intrigante...



Amen fratello , o portiamo a casa i 9 punti o anche solo 1 pareggio chiude i conti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Amen fratello , o portiamo a casa i 9 punti o anche solo 1 pareggio chiude i conti.



Beh no ragazzi, io ritengo obiettivamente impossibile l'impresa quarto posto, ma fare 7 punti nelle prossime tre è un signor bottino che terrebbe ancora una porticina aperta. Il quarto posto è quasi fantascienza per il semplice fatto che devi sperare nel crollo di 2 squadre su tre, oltre a superare la Samp, cosa non scontata. Al massimo, facendo comunque un'impresa, si può arrivare al quinto, con il crollo di una di quelle tre, ma sarebbe una magra consolazione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Febbraio 2018)

Secondo me il quarto posto è impossibile anche se tra Samp,Roma e Inter si fanno 9 punti pensate un po.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> c'è una sola strada: vincere le prossime 3.
> vincendo quelle partite recuperi almeno 3 punti a ognuna delle avversarie. secondo me anche 5 in alcuni casi.
> 
> essere a -4 dalla zona Champions a 11 gare dal termine, con 4 scontri diretti su 6 già alle spalle, meglio di tutte le altre davanti, fa diventare il discorso più che intrigante...



Se vinciamo le prossime tre ce lo meritiamo il quarto posto!!!

E' obiettivamente una mission impossible... ma va detto che dopo questo ciclo terribile avremo gioco forza un calendario ben più abbordabile, con solo Napoli e Juve proibitive, quindi le possibilità di recuperare punti le avremo anche più avanti.

Inter e Roma per esempio devono giocare ancora molti scontri diretti.

Resta una mission impossible comunque.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il quarto posto è impossibile anche se tra Samp,Roma e Inter si fanno 9 punti pensate un po.



Ma infatti sì, anche in quel caso resterebbe poco più che un'utopia, anche perché il nostro calendario sta per infittirsi e gioco forza pure noi perderemo punti nelle partite più inaspettate.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Febbraio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sì, anche in quel caso resterebbe poco più che un'utopia, anche perché il nostro calendario sta per infittirsi e gioco forza pure noi perderemo punti nelle partite più inaspettate.



Anche vincessimo tutte e tre le partite, non è detto che fare 9 punti significa recuperarne altrettanti. Ad esempio potremmo vincere con Samp, con Roma e Inter vincenti, vincere con Roma con Samp e Inter vincenti e così via. Alla fine di tutto potremmo aver recuperato 3 punti a tutte e tre.

Anche se per assurdo riuscissimo a recuperare che so, 5-6 punti a Roma o Inter, resta da vedere l'andamento della Lazio e soprattutto chi ci garantisce che non avremo un calo da qua a fine stagione anche noi? E' assolutamente fisiologico che ci sarà un momento in cui noi caleremo e loro invece andranno bene. Non siamo Napoli o Juve che vinceranno da qui alla fine in modo costante senza sosta. I nostri limiti restano, e purtroppo abbiamo perso troppo terreno nella prima parte di stagione.

Se nella seconda parte di campionato facessimo intorno ai 45 punti (che significa vincerne 15 o fare combinazioni strane con i pareggi) credo che comunque potrebbe non bastare, eppure avremmo fatto un gran girone di ritorno.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Anche vincessimo tutte e tre le partite, non è detto che fare 9 punti significa recuperarne altrettanti. Ad esempio potremmo vincere con Samp, con Roma e Inter vincenti, vincere con Roma con Samp e Inter vincenti e così via. Alla fine di tutto potremmo aver recuperato 3 punti a tutte e tre.
> 
> Anche se per assurdo riuscissimo a recuperare che so, 5-6 punti a Roma o Inter, resta da vedere l'andamento della Lazio e soprattutto chi ci garantisce che non avremo un calo da qua a fine stagione anche noi? E' assolutamente fisiologico che ci sarà un momento in cui noi caleremo e loro invece andranno bene. Non siamo Napoli o Juve che vinceranno da qui alla fine in modo costante senza sosta. I nostri limiti restano, e purtroppo abbiamo perso troppo terreno nella prima parte di stagione.
> 
> Se nella seconda parte di campionato facessimo intorno ai 45 punti (che significa vincerne 15 o fare combinazioni strane con i pareggi) credo che comunque potrebbe non bastare, eppure avremmo fatto un gran girone di ritorno.



Sì, l'unica cosa che facevo notare agli altri è che fare 7 o 9 punti in questo mini-ciclo non fa tutta questa differenza, o meglio può farla a seconda dell'avversario con cui pareggi. Perché le due che bisogna a tutti i costi vincere sono con Samp e Inter, a Roma è fondamentale non perdere ma un pareggio può andare. La Roma è oggettivamente la favorita per il terzo posto, per l'organico e anche perché penso uscirà presto dalla Champions, quindi di stare dietro di loro per gli scontri diretti mi frega poco, poi ovvio che sarebbe meglio non perdere punti dalle altre. 

Tutto questo al netto del tuo discorso che non fa una piega. Dovessimo andare avanti in EL, non mi sorprenderei di pareggiare con un Sassuolo in casa, per esempio.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Anche vincessimo tutte e tre le partite, non è detto che fare 9 punti significa recuperarne altrettanti. Ad esempio potremmo vincere con Samp, con Roma e Inter vincenti, vincere con Roma con Samp e Inter vincenti e così via. Alla fine di tutto potremmo aver recuperato 3 punti a tutte e tre.
> 
> Anche se per assurdo riuscissimo a recuperare che so, 5-6 punti a Roma o Inter, resta da vedere l'andamento della Lazio e soprattutto chi ci garantisce che non avremo un calo da qua a fine stagione anche noi? E' assolutamente fisiologico che ci sarà un momento in cui noi caleremo e loro invece andranno bene. Non siamo Napoli o Juve che vinceranno da qui alla fine in modo costante senza sosta. I nostri limiti restano, e purtroppo abbiamo perso troppo terreno nella prima parte di stagione.
> 
> Se nella seconda parte di campionato facessimo intorno ai 45 punti (che significa vincerne 15 o fare combinazioni strane con i pareggi) credo che comunque potrebbe non bastare, eppure avremmo fatto un gran girone di ritorno.



L'inter nelle prossime tre potrebbe fare 4 punti e la roma addirittura 1 soltanto.
Mi pare stiamo confondendo il passo scudetto con la media punti per il quarto posto, due medie punti nettamente differenti.
Sarebbe già un'eccezione se prima e seconda dovessero arrivare a 100 punti e 99 ma la lotta per la champions ha storicamente medie punti diverse .
Se vinciamo le prossime 3 si può fare eccome.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2018)

Io credo si stia sottovalutando un aspetto fondamentale : il nostro milan ha iniziato a correre solo con gattuso.
Nella gestione montella abbiamo letteralmente passeggiato.
Perchè mai i ragazzi non dovrebbero mantenere questa brillantezza fisica? La nostra stagione è più corta delle rivali, paradossalmente.
Gattuso ha speso il primo mese per rifare la preparazione e solo ora si inizia a vedere una gamba più tonica nei nostri.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2018)

Domani tutti a San Siro, con fede e passione.


----------



## Zenos (18 Febbraio 2018)

Dall'apertura del post in 4 partite abbiamo recuperato:
-7 punti sulla Lazio (non considerando oggi)
-5 all'Inter
-1 alla Roma
Al diavolo tutte le statistiche. Se ad Aprile non crolliamo andiamo in CL.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Febbraio 2018)

Speriamo che il verona riesca a fare un pareggino con la lazio, ma dubito


----------



## sballotello (18 Febbraio 2018)

Di riffa o di raffa occorrono sei punti nelle prossime due.. è un impresa difficilissima, non mi faccio illusioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Il Benevento con l'Inter pesca un altro jolly.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dall'apertura del post in 4 partite abbiamo recuperato:
> -7 punti sulla Lazio (non considerando oggi)
> -5 all'Inter
> -1 alla Roma
> Al diavolo tutte le statistiche. Se ad Aprile non crolliamo andiamo in CL.



Per il momento io preferisco non parlare di Champions, sono invece convinto che dobbiamo CIECAMENTE puntare sul in**r, c'è l'odore...


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Alla fine del girone d'andata eravamo a -16 dall'inter, -15 da roma e lazio. Abbiamo recuperato 6 punti alla roma, 9 all'inter e almeno 7 alla lazio (9 se domani pareggia, 10 se perde). La cosa più impressionante è che oggi abbiamo dominato la samp facendo giocare gli stessi giocatori che hanno giocato novanta minuti tre giorni fa in trasferta in Bulgaria. Fisicamente siamo impressionanti e tecnicamente siamo cresciuti molto. Le prossime due settimane diranno cosa possiamo fare in campionato e coppa italia, vietato sbagliare.


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2018)

Aggiorniamo,nel solo girone di andata abbiamo recuperato 9 punti alla Roma,9 all'Inter e 7 alla Lazio.Se vinciamo il derby arriviamo 4.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2018)

E' stato un delitto non prendere nessuno a gennaio. Capisco che i giocatori decenti erano pochi, però almeno provarci.

Se scoppiamo sul più bello mi parte il nervoso


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Febbraio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo,nel solo girone di andata abbiamo recuperato 9 punti alla Roma,9 all'Inter e 7 alla Lazio.*Se vinciamo il derby arriviamo 4.*



E la giornata successiva, noi andiamo a Marassi contro il Genoa, ma l'Inter ha il Napoli in casa. Potrebbero esserci sviluppi interessantissimi.


----------



## sballotello (25 Febbraio 2018)

Domenica prossima è fondamentale


----------



## addox (25 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' stato un delitto non prendere nessuno a gennaio. Capisco che i giocatori decenti erano pochi, però almeno provarci.
> 
> Se scoppiamo sul più bello mi parte il nervoso



Gattuso ha voluto recuperare il gruppo, che aveva dato molto meno di quello che valeva alzando il rendimento di giocatori che sembravano irrecuperabili, vedi Montolivo o Borini. E' una motivazione intelligente che per ora sta dando i frutti. Io rimango convinto che la rosa del Milan sia da quarto posto, con questi effettivi.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' stato un delitto non prendere nessuno a gennaio. Capisco che i giocatori decenti erano pochi, però almeno provarci.
> 
> Se scoppiamo sul più bello mi parte il nervoso



Ma se non hanno corso per mezza stagione..dai la nostra serie A, anche a livello fisico, è iniziata a gennaio.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Febbraio 2018)

Troppo tardi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> E la giornata successiva, noi andiamo a Marassi contro il Genoa, ma l'Inter ha il Napoli in casa. Potrebbero esserci sviluppi interessantissimi.



Non voglio pensarci neanche che qui ci gufiamo da soli


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Purtroppo nonostante l'exploit oggi bisognava fare il terzo per essere avanti negli scontri diretti almeno con la Roma (sono insaziabile lo so ma visto che si parla di sognare ci voleva qualcosa in più)


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Pensate che prossima settimana c'è Milan Inter, Napoli Roma e Lazio Juve... 
se vinciamo il derby andiamo a -4 dall'Inde, -3 dalla Rometta, -5 dalla Lazio


----------



## Djerry (25 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensate che prossima settimana c'è Milan Inter, Napoli Roma e Lazio Juve...
> se vinciamo il derby andiamo a -4 dall'Inde, -3 dalla Rometta, -5 dalla Lazio



Evidente, dici bene.

Come si era detto c'era solo una possibilità che dipendeva tutta da noi per il sogno del rientro: fare 6 punti tra Roma e Inter, e poi grazie al calendario metterci ad assaporare la lettura della classifica che a prescindere ci avrebbe visto in scia.
Anche 4 non sarebbe bastati paradossalmente.

Ora con i rimanenti 3 punti è dietro l'angolo questa classifica:
Lazio 52
Inter 51
Roma 50
Milan 47


----------



## addox (25 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensate che prossima settimana c'è Milan Inter, Napoli Roma e Lazio Juve...
> se vinciamo il derby andiamo a -4 dall'Inde, -3 dalla Rometta, -5 dalla Lazio



Di fatto si riapre tutto.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Febbraio 2018)

addox ha scritto:


> Di fatto si riapre tutto.



In realtà abbiamo già riaperto tutto, ora tremano davanti perche dietro c'è un diavolo incazzato..


----------



## addox (25 Febbraio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In realtà abbiamo già riaperto tutto, ora tremano davanti perche dietro c'è un diavolo incazzato..



E' vero ma ad oggi i punti sono ancora tanti.


----------



## DrHouse (25 Febbraio 2018)

Domenica prossima, se la fortuna ci assiste, rischiamo di andare a -5 dal terzo posto, a 11 gare dal termine, e con 4 scontri diretti già archiviati.

Non so se mi spiego, a un tiro di schioppo da DUE posti in Champions, non uno.

Prendiamoci la finale, e asfaltiamo i cugini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensate che prossima settimana c'è Milan Inter, Napoli Roma e Lazio Juve...
> se vinciamo il derby andiamo a -4 dall'Inde, -3 dalla Rometta, -5 dalla Lazio


Mi lascerebbe senza parole uno scenario simile, perché continuo a non crederci alla Champions, ma con una classifica simile, sulla carta, tornerebbe improvvisamente possibile la qualificazione in Champions. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensate che prossima settimana c'è Milan Inter, Napoli Roma e Lazio Juve...
> se vinciamo il derby andiamo a -4 dall'Inde, -3 dalla Rometta, -5 dalla Lazio



Mamma mia che sogno . Sarebbe perfetto, si riaprirebbe tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi lascerebbe senza parole uno scenario simile, perché continuo a non crederci alla Champions, ma con una classifica simile, sulla carta, tornerebbe improvvisamente possibile la qualificazione in Champions. Staremo a vedere.



sì io non ci crederò finché non saremo avanti di un punto alle altre... perché comunque anche vincendo il derby e presentandosi tale scenario, significherebbe non potersi fermare e dover vincere anche le successive... e appena ne sbagliamo una il distacco si riallunga... keep calm


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì io non ci crederò finché non saremo avanti di un punto alle altre... perché comunque anche vincendo il derby e presentandosi tale scenario, significherebbe non potersi fermare e dover vincere anche le successive... e appena ne sbagliamo una il distacco si riallunga... keep calm


Esatto. La qualificazione in Champions continua ad essere una follia, ma il fatto di vincerle, per ora, praticamente tutte ci permette di vacillare per un momento. In ogni caso, sarà fondamentale il derby, perché la sconfitta ci spingerebbe immediatamente giù e anche il pareggio non servirebbe ad un granché.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensate che prossima settimana c'è Milan Inter, Napoli Roma e Lazio Juve...
> se vinciamo il derby andiamo a -4 dall'Inde, -3 dalla Rometta, -5 dalla Lazio



Incredibile situazione da sfruttare. Paradossalmente non sarebbe da buttare nemmeno il pari.

Ma bisogna vincere, ovvio.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì io non ci crederò finché non saremo avanti di un punto alle altre... perché comunque anche vincendo il derby e presentandosi tale scenario, significherebbe non potersi fermare e dover vincere anche le successive... e appena ne sbagliamo una il distacco si riallunga... keep calm



Già.
Siamo "condannati" a non sbagliarne una, un qualcosa di decisamente infattibile.


----------



## Djerry (26 Febbraio 2018)

Però ci sono dati di campo oggettivi che non bisogna avere paura o scaramanzia nell'evidenziare: noi non solo abbiamo inerzia sul piano dei risultati, ma soprattutto abbiamo struttura tattica, fiducia e condizione tecnico-atletica consolidata.

Viceversa due di quelle 3 avversarie sono, nella migliore delle ipotesi, in confusione sia mentale che tattica.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Che dire ragazzi, la parola "provarci" non esiste nel vocabolario di Gattuso 

Non molliamo un centrimetro.


----------



## Heaven (26 Febbraio 2018)

Situazione incredibile ma vera. C'è il rischio che dalla prossima giornata torniamo seriamente in lotta champions...

Sinceramente non so se sia più importante l'Europa League o concentrarsi sul campionato adesso... comunque sia forza ragazzi!


----------



## sballotello (26 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già.
> Siamo "condannati" a non sbagliarne una, un qualcosa di decisamente infattibile.



Vero


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che dire ragazzi, la parola "provarci" non esiste nel vocabolario di Gattuso
> 
> Non molliamo un centrimetro.



Esatto, non molliamo nulla con i piedi per terra.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Febbraio 2018)

secondo me rimane purtroppo quasi impossibile. Paradossalmente più che il Derby la vera partita da vincere è la prossima, quella con il Genoa. In ogni caso non possiamo sbagliare nulla, considerando che ci sarà anche l'europa league è davvero dura senza fare turnover.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Febbraio 2018)

Se vinciamo anche il derby... Si può iniziare a pensarci..


----------



## Carlo.A (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ho diviso la stagione in 3 
Montella ha fatto 14 partite facendo 20 punti 
Gattuso ha fatto 12 partite 24 punti portando la media esatta di 2 pti a partita (76 media possibile per arrivare quarti)
Dovremmo fare 30-32 punti in 12 partite, qualcosa di clamoroso e potrebbe pure non bastare.
Di sicuro bisogna vincere derby Genoa e Chievo prima della partita con la Juve.
In mezzo la semifinale e 2 partite con l'Arsenal.
Io arrivo fino al Chievo. Dopo onestamente diventa difficile capire cosa può succedere.
Purtroppo prima si camminava e ora non possiamo sbagliare nulla.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Febbraio 2018)

Carlo.A ha scritto:


> Ho diviso la stagione in 3
> Montella ha fatto 14 partite facendo 20 punti
> Gattuso ha fatto 12 partite 24 punti portando la media esatta di 2 pti a partita (76 media possibile per arrivare quarti)
> Dovremmo fare 30-32 punti in 12 partite, qualcosa di clamoroso e potrebbe pure non bastare.
> ...



C'è solo da sperare che questo fitto calendario di impegni oggettivamente complicati ci esalti. Le vittorie aiutano a vincere, si dice. Avranno l'estate per riposare, spero entrino tutti in modalità berserk da qui a fine stagione e lottino su ogni pallone, per ogni centimetro di campo, fino al fischio finale di ogni incontro. FORSE così avremo qualche possibilità di rendere memorabile una stagione figlia della sciagurata decisione di continuare con Montella. Anche se c'è da essere onesti: avessimo silurato Montella alla fine della scorsa stagione, probabilmente non avremmo mai avuto Rino in panchina adesso. Tutto avviene al momento giusto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è solo da sperare che questo fitto calendario di impegni oggettivamente complicati ci esalti. Le vittorie aiutano a vincere, si dice. Avranno l'estate per riposare, spero entrino tutti in modalità berserk da qui a fine stagione e lottino su ogni pallone, per ogni centimetro di campo, fino al fischio finale di ogni incontro. FORSE così avremo qualche possibilità di rendere memorabile una stagione figlia della sciagurata decisione di continuare con Montella. Anche se c'è da essere onesti: avessimo silurato Montella alla fine della scorsa stagione, probabilmente non avremmo mai avuto Rino in panchina adesso. Tutto avviene al momento giusto.



Bella la considerazione finale, sai che siluri si prendevano in dirigenza se avessero chiamato Gattuso dall'inizio?

Tra l'altro sarei stato in prima linea col mirino


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Anche l’Inter non ha un calendario agevole

Delle 6 ne ha 4 fuori, tutte toste: derby, Sampdoria, Torino, Atalanta. E il Napoli he Verona), in casa.

Perdesse il derby farebbe al massimo 6-7 punti in 6 partite e potrebbe essere dietro di noi alla fine del ciclo.

Se vinciamo la passiamo, ma l’Inter non basta.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche l’Inter non ha un calendario agevole
> 
> Delle 6 ne ha 4 fuori, tutte toste: derby, Sampdoria, Torino, Atalanta. E il Napoli he Verona), in casa.
> 
> ...



Arrivati a questo punto il problema non è l inter o la Roma ma la Lazio....


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2018)

Non voglio smorzare gli animi: Anzitutto il derby di domenica non è affatto vinto.

Anche vincendolo, dobbiamo sperare che sia Lazio che Roma perdano, e credetemi, che tutti e 3 i risultati si realizzino contemporaneamente non è affatto scontato.

Anche se tutte le cose si allineassero, saremmo ancora distaccati da quelle davanti: e dobbiamo ancora affrontare Juve e Napoli.

Quindi continuiamo a sognare, ricordandoci che non siamo per nulla favoriti, anzi sarebbe ancora un miracolo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non voglio smorzare gli animi: Anzitutto il derby di domenica non è affatto vinto.
> 
> Anche vincendolo, dobbiamo sperare che sia Lazio che Roma perdano, e credetemi, che tutti e 3 i risultati si realizzino contemporaneamente non è affatto scontato.
> 
> ...



Io mi accontenterei di arrivare sesti andando in finale di c.i. e passando con l’Arsenal


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Arrivati a questo punto il problema non è l inter o la Roma ma la Lazio....



Beh... ma dobbiamo scavalcarne 2, mica tutte e 3.
Il problema è il doppio impegno, la fatica alla lunga potrebbe incidere.
Per questo è necessario avere almeno 15-16 giocatori affidabili da ruotare.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Carlo.A ha scritto:


> Ho diviso la stagione in 3
> Montella ha fatto 14 partite facendo 20 punti
> Gattuso ha fatto 12 partite 24 punti portando la media esatta di 2 pti a partita (76 media possibile per arrivare quarti)
> Dovremmo fare 30-32 punti in 12 partite, qualcosa di clamoroso e potrebbe pure non bastare.
> ...



A 70 punti ci possiamo arrivare.
Se poi non basteranno amen... ma teniamo aperta la possibilità Europa League, l'unica che ci è superiore è l'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Il problema principale rimane sempre il doppio impegno con la rosa oggettivamente corta. Comunque non mi faccio illusioni, l'importante è impedire ai cugini di arrivare quarti, poi si vede.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non voglio smorzare gli animi: Anzitutto il derby di domenica non è affatto vinto.
> 
> Anche vincendolo, dobbiamo sperare che sia Lazio che Roma perdano, e credetemi, che tutti e 3 i risultati si realizzino contemporaneamente non è affatto scontato.
> 
> ...



Giusto. Io però penso che molto dipenda da noi, perchè se riusciamo a mantenere questo livello di prestazioni tutto è possibile.

Cosa che è naturalmente molto difficile, un calo sarebbe umano.

Per ora continuiamo a sognare e vediamo partita dopo partita come dice il mister.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2018)

Senza troppe pippe mentali ragazzi, come dice il nostro condottieri partita dopo partita si affrontano tutte. 

L'asticella si è alzata e adesso dobbiamo capire cosa vogliamo fare da grandi


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2018)

Meno male che i ragazzi e il mister ci credono più di tanti tifosi.
E ora sotto col derby.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza troppe pippe mentali ragazzi, come dice il nostro condottieri partita dopo partita si affrontano tutte.
> 
> L'asticella si è alzata e adesso dobbiamo capire cosa vogliamo fare da grandi



Perfetto


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza troppe pippe mentali ragazzi, come dice il nostro condottieri partita dopo partita si affrontano tutte.
> 
> L'asticella si è alzata e adesso dobbiamo capire cosa vogliamo fare da grandi



Vogliamo... metterci l'elmetto e andare in battaglia!


----------



## Carlo.A (26 Febbraio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> A 70 punti ci possiamo arrivare.
> Se poi non basteranno amen... ma teniamo aperta la possibilità Europa League, l'unica che ci è superiore è l'Atletico Madrid.


Io lo spero. Ma è lunga ancora. Battendo l'Arsenal avresti un enorme autostima, ma per vincerla serve davvero una grande impresa. Negli ultimi anni Napoli Juve e Roma sono state eliminate con squadre alla portata alcune in semifinale.
Non voglio illudermi, soprattutto dopo il 2002.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Febbraio 2018)

siamo a marzo e siamo dietro di 7 punti. sono troppi non ce la possiamo fare. devono rallentare tutte...


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> siamo a marzo e siamo dietro di 7 punti. sono troppi non ce la possiamo fare. devono rallentare tutte...



aspettiamo domenica, sperando di vincere e che tutte le tre davanti perdano.

mancherebbero ancora 11 gare, non mi sembrano poche.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> aspettiamo domenica, sperando di vincere e che tutte le tre davanti perdano.
> 
> mancherebbero ancora 11 gare, non mi sembrano poche.



Se facciamo 6 punti tra Inter e Chievo mi rimangio tutto e inizio a sperare.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se facciamo 6 punti tra Inter e Chievo mi rimangio tutto e inizio a sperare.



c'è il Genoa di mezzo, magari ne facciamo 9...


----------



## The Ripper (27 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> aspettiamo domenica, sperando di vincere e che tutte le tre davanti perdano.
> 
> mancherebbero ancora 11 gare, non mi sembrano poche.



no, non sono poche, ma chi ci sta davanti non può perderle tutte e noi non possiamo vincere 15 partite consecutive.

Ormai la classifica non la guardo da mesi. Attendo le prossime 3 partite di campionato per capire meglio. 

Ma io attendo l'Arsenal.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> no, non sono poche, ma chi ci sta davanti non può perderle tutte e noi non possiamo vincere 15 partite consecutive.
> 
> Ormai la classifica non la guardo da mesi. Attendo le prossime 3 partite di campionato per capire meglio.
> 
> Ma io attendo l'Arsenal.



anche io sono tra quelli per cui la priorità è quella di andare avanti domani, e in EL.
ma se vinciamo il derby, e abbiamo due gare più che abbordabili (Genoa e Chievo), giusto sperare nel campionato.
anche non vincendo 15 gare di fila, abbiamo ottime probabilità che nelle 9 gare restanti, possiamo vincerne 6-7. quindi fare almeno 70 punti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> anche io sono tra quelli per cui la priorità è quella di andare avanti domani, e in EL.
> ma se vinciamo il derby, e abbiamo due gare più che abbordabili (Genoa e Chievo), giusto sperare nel campionato.
> anche non vincendo 15 gare di fila, abbiamo ottime probabilità che nelle 9 gare restanti, possiamo vincerne 6-7. quindi fare almeno 70 punti.




sono d'accordo .... se guardiamo ai nudi numeri .... negli ultimi 5 anni i punti per arrivare quarti sono stati 70,65,64,67,72 .... 70 punti dovrebbero bastare (potrebbero) .... è vero che le prime hanno corso straordinariamente all'inizio, ma è anche vero che era naturale che si fermassero, prima o poi, visto che certi conti prima o poi devono tornare.
Possiamo arrivare a 70 ? Boh, 8 vittorie 2 pareggi e 2 sole sconfitte in 12 giornate è impresa diffcilissima, quasi impossibile. oltre 2 punti di media a partita. Sicuramente dobbiamo togliere 3 punti all'unica diretta concorrente che ci manca da battere (Inter). E poi sperare.


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2018)

L'inter ha un trio devastante ovvero Milan Napoli Samp
Noi abbiamo Inter Genoa e Chievo
La Roma ha subito il Napoli
La Lazio ha la Juve

Si vincesse mai il derby dalla terza in giù sarebbe un bel caos a nostro favore


----------



## Zenos (11 Marzo 2018)

Continuiamo con il borsino...oggi altri 2 punti rosicchiati a Lazio ed Inter...Siamo a 6 punti dalla 4 (Lazio) con una partita in meno e mancano ancora 10 partite+il recupero del derby. Noooo ma è impossibile.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Marzo 2018)

La prossima giornata è fondamentale prendere punti sull'inter, gioca fuori casa contro la Samp. Lazio 3 punti facili, in casa Vs Bologna.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2018)

mi fate sorridere
troppi i punti dalla Lazio e abbiamo ancora juve, napoli e inter da affrontare

ci sta che i tifosi ci credano, ma non ci credo minimamente e ho gii incubi a pensare sta squadra contro le corazzate europee


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La prossima giornata è fondamentale prendere punti sull'inter, gioca fuori casa contro la Samp. Lazio 3 punti facili, in casa Vs Bologna.



Io non sarei cosi sicuro, giocano alle 1230 dopo quella trasferta a kiev.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi fate sorridere
> troppi i punti dalla Lazio e abbiamo ancora juve, napoli e inter da affrontare



Io invece sono convinto che possiamo fare 6-7 punti contro Juve, Napoli e in**r.


----------



## sballotello (11 Marzo 2018)

calma e gesso..vedremo. speriamo bene.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi fate sorridere
> troppi i punti dalla Lazio e abbiamo ancora juve, napoli e inter da affrontare
> 
> ci sta che i tifosi ci credano, ma non ci credo minimamente e *ho gii incubi a pensare sta squadra contro le corazzate europee*



Già.

Abbiamo buttato una sessione di mercato estiva importante con acquisti in attacco (o almeno principalmente in quella zona) scellerati che non potremo rimediare la prossima.
Anche solo contro l'Arsenal (che attualmente è 3-4 categorie sotto le vere squadre "da Champions" europee) abbiamo fatto una figuraccia.


Anche andando in Champions (e non ci andiamo, non prendiamoci in giro dai) ci aspetterebbero solo delle scoppole clamorose.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Continuiamo con il borsino...oggi altri 2 punti rosicchiati a Lazio ed Inter...Siamo a 6 punti dalla 4 (Lazio) con una partita in meno e mancano ancora 10 partite+il recupero del derby. Noooo ma è impossibile.



amico, se perdiamo una partita e le altre vincono, torniamo a -9. Lo capisci? metti in conto almeno una sconfitta se non due, tra napoli e juve, e capirai da solo che al momento serve che non ne perdiamo una e in più che le altre facciano schifo.


----------



## Boomer (11 Marzo 2018)

Anche la Juve guardando i nomi non sarebbe da finale di CL. Guardate la squadra rispetto a City Real Barca Bayern e le altre della premier. Prima di dire qualsiasi cosa le devi giocare le partite. Rimane un traguardo molto difficile che con un girone d'andata normale sarebbe stato molto più semplice raggiungere.

Aggiungo che nel girone di ritorno siamo secondi dietro la Juventus se non sbaglio. Noi a 22 e loro a 24. Potremo andare a 25 punti potenzialmente.


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Marzo 2018)

Calendario alla mano, facendo delle stime ragionevoli, si chiuderebbe probabilmente proprio con l'attuale fotografia della classifica. Lazio davanti a Inter e Milan, anche se a distanze davvero serratissime (73, 72 e 71 punti per noi nel migliore degli scenari).

Tuttavia il calcio non è scienza certa e in campo scendono 11 uomini, non statistiche, per cui tutto è possibile ed è lecito crederci. La domanda che però mi pongo è: pur con una sesione di mercato a disposizione, saremmo in grado di allestire una squadra che possa degnamente affrontare l'eventuale impegno in Champions senza rischiare figuracce?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2018)

Peccato che ci sia di mezzo la partita con i gobbi, perchè se non ci fosse...
Il Napoli presto si scioglierà e mollerà le motivazioni, possiamo batterlo. E il derby è il derby, è da vincere senza calcoli.

Comunque è un dato di fatto che recuperiamo punti ad ogni giornata, e abbiamo continuato a recuperarne anche dopo questo mini tour de force (il Genoa per me è incluso, trasferta tra le più difficili che ci siano). Siamo già oltre quelle che erano le mie aspettative.
Purtroppo è probabilissimo che il sogno si spezzi dopo la partita con i gobbi.

Ma godiamoci il momento e manteniamo una finestra di ottimismo aperta. Non costa nulla. Giochiamoci al meglio le nostre carte, facciamo il possibile così da non avere rimpianti.


----------



## Serginho (12 Marzo 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> Abbiamo buttato una sessione di mercato estiva importante con acquisti in attacco (o almeno principalmente in quella zona) scellerati che non potremo rimediare la prossima.
> Anche solo contro l'Arsenal (che attualmente è 3-4 categorie sotto le vere squadre "da Champions" europee) abbiamo fatto una figuraccia.
> ...



Con questi post non solo dimostrate di conoscere poco il calcio, ma anche la storia del vostro club. È pieno il mondo di club che nel giro di un solo anno hanno avuto miglioramenti notevoli e non legati agli acquisti sul mercato, bensì dalla crescita come colleettivo e com squadra. Un esempio? Siete milanisti e dovreste sapere che il milan nel 87-88 si fermò in coppa uefa ai sedicesimi con l'Espanyol, mentre l'anno successivo riuscì a vincere la coppa campioni e la squadra era grossomodo la stessa c'era già la base italiana con Gullit e Van Basten.
Questo non vuol dire che l'anno prossimo vinceremo sicuramente trofei, ma le vostre considerazioni sono assolitamente superficiali per come le ponete


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Marzo 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Con questi post non solo dimostrate di conoscere poco il calcio, ma anche la storia del vostro club. È pieno il mondo di club che nel giro di un solo anno hanno avuto miglioramenti notevoli e non legati agli acquisti sul mercato, bensì dalla crescita come colleettivo e com squadra. Un esempio? Siete milanisti e dovreste sapere che il milan nel 87-88 si fermò in coppa uefa ai sedicesimi con l'Espanyol, mentre l'anno successivo riuscì a vincere la coppa campioni e la squadra era grossomodo la stessa c'era già la base italiana con Gullit e Van Basten.
> Questo non vuol dire che l'anno prossimo vinceremo sicuramente trofei, ma le vostre considerazioni sono assolitamente superficiali per come le ponete



il problema è che il milan non sarà migliorato l'anno prossimo,serve un attaccante da 25 gol ma questi pensano a Reina....si fa fatica cosi.


----------



## Boomer (12 Marzo 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il problema è che il milan non sarà migliorato l'anno prossimo,serve un attaccante da 25 gol ma questi pensano a Reina....si fa fatica cosi.



Ma cosa vuoi acquistare adesso? Normale che si guardino i giocatori in scadenza a fine anno. Si possono prendere secondo linee a poco. I p0 sono odiati perchè Galliani li usava per fare il 90% della squadra. Noi abbiamo bisogno di un paio di titolari, anzi forse solo uno se AS sboccia definitivamente ( esterno veloce ) . Magari due visto che non mi dispiacerebbe Laxalt come terzino sinistro. Sta facendo una bella stagione da quando c'è Ballardini.


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Calendario alla mano, facendo delle stime ragionevoli, si chiuderebbe probabilmente proprio con l'attuale fotografia della classifica. Lazio davanti a Inter e Milan, anche se a distanze davvero serratissime (73, 72 e 71 punti per noi nel migliore degli scenari).
> 
> Tuttavia il calcio non è scienza certa e in campo scendono 11 uomini, non statistiche, per cui tutto è possibile ed è lecito crederci. La domanda che però mi pongo è: pur con una sesione di mercato a disposizione, saremmo in grado di allestire una squadra che possa degnamente affrontare l'eventuale impegno in Champions senza rischiare figuracce?




Con quei 5 punti in più (ricordando solo le trasferte con le ultime 2) potrei dirti per certo che saremmo i favoriti per il terzo posto, perchè, tolte juve e napoli, quelle davanti a noi sono molto più scarse di noi.

Per quanto riguarda l'anno prossimo credo che miglioreremo se resteranno questi i giocatori più qualche innesto che servirà a migliorare la panchina e qualche ruolo scoperto (l'esterno sinistro titolare). Secondo me possiamo solo migliorare rimanendo con Rino, e grosso modo con i 17-18 giocatori che Rino sta utilizzando in questa seconda parte di stagione più gli innesti. La qualficazione alla CL per me è ancora aperta...siamo virtualmente a -3 dalla Lazio. Ce la possiamo fare.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> Abbiamo buttato una sessione di mercato estiva importante con acquisti in attacco (o almeno principalmente in quella zona) scellerati che non potremo rimediare la prossima.
> Anche solo contro l'Arsenal (che attualmente è 3-4 categorie sotto le vere squadre "da Champions" europee) abbiamo fatto una figuraccia.
> ...


In Champions con Cutrone, Andre Silvia, Calhaahahahanoglu, Pippardo Rodriguez, Reina...


----------



## Jaqen (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi fate sorridere
> troppi i punti dalla Lazio e abbiamo ancora juve, napoli e inter da affrontare
> 
> ci sta che i tifosi ci credano, ma non ci credo minimamente e ho gii incubi a pensare sta squadra contro le corazzate europee



Sono d accordo, non ci sono speranze, però da quando c'è Rino guardo le partite in modo diverso..


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Marzo 2018)

Bene ricordare che negli scontri diretti siamo dietro a Lazio e Roma, per cui dobbiamo recuperare ancora 7 punti non 6 per il quarto posto.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi fate sorridere
> troppi i punti dalla Lazio e abbiamo ancora juve, napoli e inter da affrontare
> 
> ci sta che i tifosi ci credano, ma non ci credo minimamente e ho gii incubi a pensare sta squadra contro le corazzate europee



Un passo per volta, intanto torniamoci in Champions poi ci porremo il problema.

Abbiamo giocato in CL con Nocerino Muntari Niang e Zapata, tra i tanti bidoni che abbiamo avuto di recente, non vedo il problema a giocarci con questa squadra, anzi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> Abbiamo buttato una sessione di mercato estiva importante con acquisti in attacco (o almeno principalmente in quella zona) scellerati che non potremo rimediare la prossima.
> Anche solo contro l'Arsenal (che attualmente è 3-4 categorie sotto le vere squadre "da Champions" europee) abbiamo fatto una figuraccia.
> ...


In questo momento è importante qualificarsi per la CL perché sono troppi anni che non disputiamo questa competizione. Preoccupiamoci di una cosa per volta, al momento è di vitale importanza arrivare tra le prime quattro.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Marzo 2018)

1) La CL vuole dire soldi.... e non pochi
2) partecipano 32 squadre .... rispetto a queste 32 quadre ce ne sono 10 migliori e le altre al nostro livello o peggio :

alle fasi finali quest'anno : celtic , anderlecht, benfica, qarabag , olimpiakos, maribor , feyenord, apoel.

Besiktas, Shaktar, Lipsia e Siviglia qualificate agli ottavi.

La Roma qualificata agli ottavi ora si gioca la qualificazione ai quarto con lo shaktar.

Chiaro che se qui qualcuno vuole partecipare al primo anno con l'intezione di vincere .... vive in un altro mondo.... ma partecipare e ben figurare è possibile.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Marzo 2018)

Stanno per terminare gli scontri diretti e conclusi quelli difficilmente le posizioni in alta classifica muteranno a meno di tracolli.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2018)

Siamo ancora a -6 (-7 con lo scontro diretto a sfavore) dalla Lazio che adesso ne ha 2 in casa contro Bologna e Benevento... 6 punti facili. 
Noi perderemo con la Juventus e quindi tra due giornate saremo a -9 (-10) col derby da giocare... 
A quel punto alla Lazio mancano Roma e Inter da affrontare come scontri diretti, mentre a noi mancheranno Inter e Napoli... 
dove li recuperiamo quei 10 punti, seppur abbiamo una partita in più da giocare?!?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In questo momento è importante qualificarsi per la CL* perché sono troppi anni che non disputiamo questa competizione*. Preoccupiamoci di una cosa per volta, al momento è di vitale importanza arrivare tra le prime quattro.



non è una motivazione valida.
un vero milanista dovrebbe sapere che la vera champions non è il girone con il qarabag e anderlecht.
e questo milan farebbe solo una comparsata in champions... anzi, con buona probabilità non supererebbe il preliminare.

Con Reina, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Cutrone, André Silva, Kessie e Calhanoglu non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora a -6 (-7 con lo scontro diretto a sfavore) dalla Lazio che adesso ne ha 2 in casa contro Bologna e Benevento... 6 punti facili.
> Noi perderemo con la Juventus e quindi tra due giornate saremo a -9 (-10) col derby da giocare...
> A quel punto alla Lazio mancano Roma e Inter da affrontare come scontri diretti, mentre a noi mancheranno Inter e Napoli...
> dove li recuperiamo quei 10 punti, seppur abbiamo una partita in più da giocare?!?


quoto


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi fate sorridere
> troppi i punti dalla Lazio e abbiamo ancora juve, napoli e inter da affrontare
> 
> ci sta che i tifosi ci credano, ma non ci credo minimamente e ho gii incubi a pensare sta squadra contro le corazzate europee



speriamo i giocatori ci credano più di te!!!
L'inter non è da affrontare ma da battere.


----------



## vannu994 (12 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora a -6 (-7 con lo scontro diretto a sfavore) dalla Lazio che adesso ne ha 2 in casa contro Bologna e Benevento... 6 punti facili.
> Noi perderemo con la Juventus e quindi tra due giornate saremo a -9 (-10) col derby da giocare...
> A quel punto alla Lazio mancano Roma e Inter da affrontare come scontri diretti, mentre a noi mancheranno Inter e Napoli...
> dove li recuperiamo quei 10 punti, seppur abbiamo una partita in più da giocare?!?


Condivido Tutto, Non si capisce che non dobbiamo recuperare punti solo all'inter ma anche alla Lazio... Entrambe hanno già avuto il loro incredibile momento di crisi, e nonostante l'inter non vinca due partite di fila da Mesi siamo sempre dietro, secondo me è impensabile di poter raggiungere la champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non è una motivazione valida.
> un vero milanista dovrebbe sapere che la vera champions non è il girone con il qarabag e anderlecht.
> e questo milan farebbe solo una comparsata in champions... anzi, con buona probabilità non supererebbe il preliminare.
> 
> Con Reina, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Cutrone, André Silva, Kessie e Calhanoglu non si va da nessuna parte



Partecipare alla champions inizierebbe a portare quei soldini che servono per tornare grandi.
Non si deve solo tornare grandi per avere introiti ma servono anche introiti da grandi per tornare grandi.
Piccolo giochino di parole per dire che giocare un gironcino da champions pesa tantissimo e servirebbe tantissimo per tutta una serie di motivi tecnici e commerciali che sai meglio di me.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Partecipare alla champions inizierebbe a portare quei soldini che servono per tornare grandi.
> Non si deve solo tornare grandi per avere introiti ma servono anche introiti da grandi per tornare grandi.
> Piccolo giochino di parole per dire che giocare un gironcino da champions pesa tantissimo e servirebbe tantissimo per tutta una serie di motivi tecnici e commerciali che sai meglio di me.


se siamo ridotti a questo nonostante la nuova proprietà, allora possiamo mettere la parola fine sul Milan.

Discorsi da Roma... da Lazio...


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora a -6 (-7 con lo scontro diretto a sfavore) dalla Lazio che adesso ne ha 2 in casa contro Bologna e Benevento... 6 punti facili.
> Noi perderemo con la Juventus e quindi tra due giornate saremo a -9 (-10) col derby da giocare...
> A quel punto alla Lazio mancano Roma e Inter da affrontare come scontri diretti, mentre a noi mancheranno Inter e Napoli...
> dove li recuperiamo quei 10 punti, seppur abbiamo una partita in più da giocare?!?



Si si si noi abbiamo già perso contro la Juventus e la Lazio ne ha già vinto facile al Olimpico contro Bologna, Samp, Atalanta e in trasferta a udine, firenze, torino e crotone..


----------



## de sica (12 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene ricordare che negli scontri diretti siamo dietro a Lazio e Roma, per cui dobbiamo recuperare ancora 7 punti non 6 per il quarto posto.



Con !a Roma siamo in pari. Con l'inda dobbiamo ancora giocarcela. Io sono realista e penso sia difficile arrivare quarti, ma non è neanche impossibile.
Certo che quando leggo certi commenti, trovo disperazione e negativismo cosmico. Mamma mia, calmatevi. Mi ricordate i perdazzurri in crisi di nervi, anche quando si vince.
Veniamo da 7 vittorie in 8 partite, siamo diversi. Poi possiamo perdere, ma venderemo cara la pelle. Tirate fuori l'orgoglio per una volta, Dio.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Con !a Roma siamo in pari. Con l'inda dobbiamo ancora giocarcela. Io sono realista e penso sia difficile arrivare quarti, ma non è neanche impossibile.
> Certo che quando leggo certi commenti, trovo disperazione e negativismo cosmico. Mamma mia, calmatevi. Mi ricordate i perdazzurri in crisi di nervi, anche quando si vince.
> Veniamo da 7 vittorie in 8 partite, siamo diversi. Poi possiamo perdere, ma venderemo cara la pelle. Tirate fuori l'orgoglio per una volta, Dio.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se siamo ridotti a questo nonostante la nuova proprietà, allora possiamo mettere la parola fine sul Milan.
> 
> Discorsi da Roma... da Lazio...



Anche io vorrei avessimo le spalle coperte dal petroliere di turno ma non mi pare sia cosi.
Comunque tra non molto ne sapremo di più.
Si parla addirittura di cessione di donnarumma per rientrare dalle spese e questa è roba davvero da lazio e da roma.


----------



## davoreb (12 Marzo 2018)

La squadra è solida.

La trasferta di Genova con il campo in quelle condizioni dopo aver giocato Giovedì sera contro l'Arsenal ed aver perso 2-0 non era facile per nessuno.

Il goal al 94' non è stato fortunoso è stata diretta conseguenza di almeno 20 minuti di pressione, era paradossale essere ancora sullo 0-0 a quel punto.

Io penso che Inter e Lazio perderanno ancora molti punti se noi rimaniamo solidi e concentra ce la potremmo ancora fare.

In estate poi bisognerà tirare le somme della stagione, Kalinic era stato preso all'ultimo come ripiego e poi serviranno gli esterni alti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non è una motivazione valida.
> un vero milanista dovrebbe sapere che la vera champions non è il girone con il qarabag e anderlecht.
> e questo milan farebbe solo una comparsata in champions... anzi, con buona probabilità non supererebbe il preliminare.
> 
> Con Reina, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Cutrone, André Silva, Kessie e Calhanoglu non si va da nessuna parte


Di questo sono consapevole, probabilmente usciremo anche subito. Sarebbe importante paradossalmente anche solo una comparsata in questo momento, per ragioni di sponsor e introiti. Noi ragioniamo giustamente da tifosi, ma ci sono anche altri aspetti da valutare in questo momento. Oltretutto una competizione come la Champions servirebbe anche ai giovani per farsi un po' le ossa a livello internazionale.


----------



## 4-3-3 (12 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche io vorrei avessimo le spalle coperte dal petroliere di turno ma non mi pare sia cosi.
> Comunque tra non molto ne sapremo di più.
> Si parla addirittura di cessione di donnarumma per rientrare dalle spese e questa è roba davvero da lazio e da roma.



Non è roba da lazio e roma, ma è roba da FPF. Non è colpa di Li e Fassone se la nostra squadra fattura poco, non è colpa di Mirabelli se non potrà spendere. Le altre squadre hanno aumentato il fatturato in maniera esponenziale, noi siamo rimasti ai livelli di 10 anni, anche peggio forse. E' questa la realtà.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene ricordare che negli scontri diretti siamo dietro a Lazio e Roma, per cui dobbiamo recuperare ancora 7 punti non 6 per il quarto posto.



ricordiamo anche che entrambe hanno una partita in più.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Non è roba da lazio e roma, ma è roba da FPF. Non è colpa di Li e Fassone se la nostra squadra fattura poco, non è colpa di Mirabelli se non potrà spendere. Le altre squadre hanno aumentato il fatturato in maniera esponenziale, noi siamo rimasti ai livelli di 10 anni, anche peggio forse. E' questa la realtà.



Ci fossero i soldi si troverebbe sempre il modo di far comparire un fantomatico sponsor pronto a investire.
Non ho mai visto nessuno impedire a qualcuno di spendere, è contro le leggi dell'economia perchè se i soldi si muovono giova sempre a più di uno.
Il FPF per certi versi è come la corazzata Potëmkin : il psg spende e spande e il fpf va a farsi benedire.


----------



## 4-3-3 (12 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci fossero i soldi si troverebbe sempre il modo di far comparire un fantomatico sponsor pronto a investire.
> Non ho mai visto nessuno impedire a qualcuno di spendere, è contro le leggi dell'economia perchè se i soldi si muovono giova sempre a più di uno.
> Il FPF per certi versi è come la corazzata Potëmkin : il psg spende e spande e il fpf va a farsi benedire.



Mi sembra sia evidente che non abbiamo un magnate come il signore del psg, ma non per questo dobbiamo far ricadere la colpa alla nuova dirigenza di anni di mala gestione della società.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2018)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra sia evidente che non abbiamo un magnate come il signore del psg, ma non per questo dobbiamo far ricadere la colpa alla nuova dirigenza di anni di mala gestione della società.



No assolutamente , l'importante ci siano chiarezza e trasparenza.
Il tifoso non va preso in giro ma va informato e reso partecipe.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ricordiamo anche che entrambe hanno una partita in più.



e ricordiamo, anche, che in ogni caso in 11 partite dovremmo fare 7 punti in più della Lazio, 6 in più dell'Inter, per arrivare quarti (il che *non ci darebbe comunque la garanzia della Champions visto che potremmo fare un preliminare anche contro Chelsea o Liverpool*...)
Per arrivare terzi, invece, dovremmo fare 10 punti in più della Roma in 11 partite.

Troppi punti persi prima. 

E comunque si farebbero brutte figure, anche solo immaginando possibili acquisti, ovvero giocatori alla portata e che ti fanno fare un salto di qualità.
Intanto potremmo perdere uno dei migliori portieri al mondo per uno ormai sul sunset boulevard, il che è tutto un dire...


----------



## 4-3-3 (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e ricordiamo, anche, che in ogni caso in 11 partite dovremmo fare 7 punti in più della Lazio, 6 in più dell'Inter, per arrivare quarti (il che *non ci darebbe comunque la garanzia della Champions visto che potremmo fare un preliminare anche contro Chelsea o Liverpool*...)
> Per arrivare terzi, invece, dovremmo fare 10 punti in più della Roma in 11 partite.
> 
> Troppi punti persi prima.
> ...



Le prime 4 squadre classificate non faranno preliminari ma accederanno comunque in Champions League. 

In 11 partite dobbiamo fare 7 punti in più di lazio e 6 punti in più dell' inter? Nelle ultime 10 ne abbiamo fatte 11 in più dell'inter e 7 in più della lazio e 2 in meno del Napoli. 

Intanto pensiamo a qualificarci, per le brutte figure ci pensiamo dopo. Anche quest'anno la Roma doveva fare brutte figure ed è agli ottavi a giocarsi un quarto di finale.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e ricordiamo, anche, che in ogni caso in 11 partite dovremmo fare 7 punti in più della Lazio, 6 in più dell'Inter, per arrivare quarti (il che *non ci darebbe comunque la garanzia della Champions visto che potremmo fare un preliminare anche contro Chelsea o Liverpool*...)
> Per arrivare terzi, invece, dovremmo fare 10 punti in più della Roma in 11 partite.
> 
> Troppi punti persi prima.
> ...



tutte e quattro le italiane accedono alla Champions League senza preliminari.


----------



## Boomer (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e ricordiamo, anche, che in ogni caso in 11 partite dovremmo fare 7 punti in più della Lazio, 6 in più dell'Inter, per arrivare quarti (il che *non ci darebbe comunque la garanzia della Champions visto che potremmo fare un preliminare anche contro Chelsea o Liverpool*...)
> Per arrivare terzi, invece, dovremmo fare 10 punti in più della Roma in 11 partite.
> 
> Troppi punti persi prima.
> ...



Andare in CL è un bivio molto importante. Ti consente di acquisire prestigio e soldi per poter attrarre giocatori migliori di quelli attuali. Non condivido questa mentalità sinceramente.


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Marzo 2018)

E allora torniamo in Champions solo quando saremo sicuri di vincerla.. Ma va la.. Vorrei ricordare che anche la juve prendeva schiaffi da chiunque al ritorno in Champions, fa anche parte del percorso


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Con !a Roma siamo in pari. Con l'inda dobbiamo ancora giocarcela. Io sono realista e penso sia difficile arrivare quarti, ma non è neanche impossibile.
> Certo che quando leggo certi commenti, trovo disperazione e negativismo cosmico. Mamma mia, calmatevi. Mi ricordate i perdazzurri in crisi di nervi, anche quando si vince.
> Veniamo da 7 vittorie in 8 partite, siamo diversi. Poi possiamo perdere, ma venderemo cara la pelle. Tirate fuori l'orgoglio per una volta, Dio.



Contro la Roma siamo pari negli scontri diretti ma abbiamo peggior differenza reti in generale, quindi a pari punti sono avanti.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

4-3-3;1489724[B ha scritto:


> ]Le prime 4 squadre classificate non faranno preliminari ma accederanno comunque in Champions League. [/B]
> 
> In 11 partite dobbiamo fare 7 punti in più di lazio e 6 punti in più dell' inter? Nelle ultime 10 ne abbiamo fatte 11 in più dell'inter e 7 in più della lazio e 2 in meno del Napoli.
> 
> Intanto pensiamo a qualificarci, per le brutte figure ci pensiamo dopo. Anche quest'anno la Roma doveva fare brutte figure ed è agli ottavi a giocarsi un quarto di finale.


non sapevo. questo cambia e non di poco la prospettiva.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non sapevo. questo cambia e non di poco la prospettiva.



Ok, ma adesso basta chiacchere e cerchiamo di aiutare la squadra di Rino e riempire San Siro. Non dobbiamo perdere più nessun punto in casa. Cerchiamo di riportare quell'entusiasmo che tanto manca al Milan. Contro il Chievo miraccomando. Facciamo che siamo 40.000 scarsi. Almeno in 65.000 bisogna essere. Cercate di trascinarvi quanta più gente allo stadio. Siamo in guerra adesso. Facciamo vedere ai prescritti chi realmente riempie San Siro.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Marzo 2018)

*Vedo molta confusione. Chi arriva quarto va direttamente ai gironi,NON fa i preliminari*


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo si dimentica che abbiamo gli scontri diretti a sfavore, e non è cosa da poco.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si dimentica che abbiamo gli scontri diretti a sfavore, e non è cosa da poco.



Giusto e si dimentica anche da qui alla fine 7 di 11 partite sono a San Siro.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Giusto e si dimentica anche da qui alla fine 7 di 11 partite sono a San Siro.



però due sono Inter e Napoli, non proprio una passeggiata. In più c'è la trasferta a Torino. Serve un miracolo sportivo.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> però due sono Inter e Napoli, non proprio una passeggiata. In più c'è la trasferta a Torino. Serve un miracolo sportivo.



Infatti da qui alla fine nessuna partita sarà una passeggiata ma non solo per noi, Lazio e in**r sono tutto'altro che una corazzata, hanno dei problemi.. per me serve continuare a lottare con umiltà e passione con la convinzione di potercela fare.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ok, ma adesso basta chiacchere e cerchiamo di aiutare la squadra di Rino e riempire San Siro. Non dobbiamo perdere più nessun punto in casa. Cerchiamo di riportare quell'entusiasmo che tanto manca al Milan. Contro il Chievo miraccomando. Facciamo che siamo 40.000 scarsi. Almeno in 65.000 bisogna essere. Cercate di trascinarvi quanta più gente allo stadio. Siamo in guerra adesso. Facciamo vedere ai prescritti chi realmente riempie San Siro.



Provocazione: visto come hanno tremato le gambe con l'Arsenal, meglio non andarci in troppi a San Siro


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Infatti da qui alla fine nessuna partita sarà una passeggiata ma non solo per noi, Lazio e in**r sono tutto'altro che una corazzata, hanno dei problemi.. per me serve continuare a lottare con umiltà e passione con la convinzione di potercela fare.



Stai sicuro che con Gattuso umiltà e passione non mancheranno di sicuro e che lotteremo fino alla fine... però è oggettivamente molto difficile perchè non solo noi dobbiamo fare una marcia da scudetto ma anche le altre devono per forza inciampare...


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non è una motivazione valida.
> un vero milanista dovrebbe sapere che la vera champions non è il girone con il qarabag e anderlecht.
> e questo milan farebbe solo una comparsata in champions... anzi, con buona probabilità non supererebbe il preliminare.
> 
> Con Reina, Rodriguez, Kalinic, Cutrone, André Silva, Kessie e Calhanoglu non si va da nessuna parte


Il vero milanista è quello che tifa milan, non quello che pensa che i fasti Berlusconiani debbano per forza durare per sempre. Siamo una squadra con 120 anni di storia e abbiamo vinto per 25 anni ... io sono stato milanista prima di questi venticinque anni e lo sarò anche dopo. Si fa un passo per volta. Nemmeno il psg con tutte le figurine che ha in mano riesce non dico a vincere , ma nemmeno ad arrivare in finale.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Marzo 2018)

e intanto ogni domenica il pessimismo è costante, ma ogni domenica rosicchiamo punti, e le squadre davanti non mi sembra abbiano una rosa migliore, un calendario migliore, o stiano dimostrando di essere superiori...

certo, la proiezione in caso di 8 vittorie nelle prossime 11 gare è di 92 punti in un intero campionato, troppi per questa rosa...

ma ricordate che lo scorso anno ne facemmo 39 all'andata con una rosa peggiore di molto, dopo la preparazione atletica...

se consideriamo che la preparazione ora è stata rifatta prima del girone di ritorno, fare 46 punti non è utopia...


----------



## de sica (13 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> e intanto ogni domenica il pessimismo è costante, ma ogni domenica rosicchiamo punti, e le squadre davanti non mi sembra abbiano una rosa migliore, un calendario migliore, o stiano dimostrando di essere superiori...
> 
> certo, la proiezione in caso di 8 vittorie nelle prossime 11 gare è di 92 punti in un intero campionato, troppi per questa rosa...
> 
> ...



Io non voglio fare calcoli e nemmeno tabelle, visto che portavano sempre male. Ma nelle prossime 11 partite incontreremo chievo, sassuolo, benevento, verona e bologna. 4 su 5 in casa. Inutile dire che vanno fatti 15 punti ad ogni costo, altrimenti è futile parlare di Champions


----------



## DrHouse (13 Marzo 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io non voglio fare calcoli e nemmeno tabelle, visto che portavano sempre male. Ma nelle prossime 11 partite incontreremo chievo, sassuolo, benevento, verona e bologna. 4 su 5 in casa. Inutile dire che vanno fatti 15 punti ad ogni costo, altrimenti è futile parlare di Champions



e bisogna fare punti pure contro Atalanta (fuori) e Fiorentina (in casa): solo per il Milan queste gare ormai sono considerate ostiche. a bergamo sarà l'ultima trasferta del campionato, e molto probabilmente l'Atalanta sarà fuori da tutti i giochi, bisogna giocare col sangue agli occhi...


----------



## PM3 (16 Marzo 2018)

Una domanda, in caso di vittoria della EL la Lazio sarebbe qualificata in champions per il posto spettante alla vincitrice della competizione minore europea. A quel punto quindi dovrebbero andare 5 squadre in champions, come successo in premier lo scorso anno? Quindi basterebbe il quinto posto per qualificarsi in champions...
O il mio ragionamento pecca di qualcosa?


----------



## DrHouse (16 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Una domanda, in caso di vittoria della EL la Lazio sarebbe qualificata in champions per il posto spettante alla vincitrice della competizione minore europea. A quel punto quindi dovrebbero andare 5 squadre in champions, come successo in premier lo scorso anno? Quindi basterebbe il quinto posto per qualificarsi in champions...
> O il mio ragionamento pecca di qualcosa?



No, se l’EL la vince una delle qualificate in Champions va una squadra di un campionato minore.


----------



## PM3 (16 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> No, se l’EL la vince una delle qualificate in Champions va una squadra di un campionato minore.



Peccato, che regola stupida.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> e bisogna fare punti pure contro Atalanta (fuori) e Fiorentina (in casa): solo per il Milan queste gare ormai sono considerate ostiche. a bergamo sarà l'ultima trasferta del campionato, e molto probabilmente l'Atalanta sarà fuori da tutti i giochi, bisogna giocare col sangue agli occhi...



concordo in pieno..
Basta vedere ostacoli in ogni dove..tutte le partite nascondono insidie e sono difficili se non approcci nel modo giusto..ma poi in campo ci vuole il veleno..
Posso accettare che partiamo accorti solo con Juve e Napoli da qui alla fine


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Il vero milanista è quello che tifa milan, non quello che pensa che i fasti Berlusconiani debbano per forza durare per sempre. Siamo una squadra con 120 anni di storia e abbiamo vinto per 25 anni ... io sono stato milanista prima di questi venticinque anni e lo sarò anche dopo. Si fa un passo per volta. Nemmeno il psg con tutte le figurine che ha in mano riesce non dico a vincere , ma nemmeno ad arrivare in finale.



appunto. questa gran necessità di andare in CL non c'è se ce la facciamo sotto contro l'Arsenal in EL.
Il processo di crescita è questo. La CL non deve essere un'urgenza, soprattutto se la squadra non è pronta.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> appunto. questa gran necessità di andare in CL non c'è se ce la facciamo sotto contro l'Arsenal in EL.
> Il processo di crescita è questo. La CL non deve essere un'urgenza, soprattutto se la squadra non è pronta.



Quindi secondo tu per questo processo di crescita la cosa migliore è restare fuori della Champions?


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo tu per questo processo di crescita la cosa migliore è restare fuori della Champions?



dipende, ovviamente, da cosa ha in mente di fare la società, che tipo di mercato.
ma con questo materiale secondo me sì... un altro anno in EL provando SERIAMENTE a vincerla ed essere competitivi in Campionato.

E a parte questo secondo me quarti non ci arriviamo. Troppi punti buttati prima. Siamo a -7 dalla Lazio... come è possibile che noi vinciamo 3 partite in più rispetto a loro e all'Inter? Per me non è proprio possibile. VI state illudendo e vi state facendo male.

Verona e Benevento.
Lo ripeterò fino alla morte.
VERONA e BENEVENTO.
5 punti che pesano troppo IMHO


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dipende, ovviamente, da cosa ha in mente di fare la società, che tipo di mercato.
> ma con questo materiale secondo me sì... un altro anno in EL provando SERIAMENTE a vincerla ed essere competitivi in Campionato.
> 
> E a parte questo secondo me quarti non ci arriviamo. Troppi punti buttati prima. *Siamo a -7 dalla Lazio... come è possibile che noi vinciamo 3 partite in più rispetto a loro e all'Inter?* Per me non è proprio possibile. VI state illudendo e vi state facendo male.
> ...



Se vinciamo il recupero del derby siamo a -2 dall'inter e a -4 dalla Lazio


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dipende, ovviamente, da cosa ha in mente di fare la società, che tipo di mercato.
> ma con questo materiale secondo me sì... un altro anno in EL provando SERIAMENTE a vincerla ed essere competitivi in Campionato.
> 
> E a parte questo secondo me quarti non ci arriviamo. Troppi punti buttati prima. Siamo a -7 dalla Lazio... come è possibile che noi vinciamo 3 partite in più rispetto a loro e all'Inter? Per me non è proprio possibile. VI state illudendo e vi state facendo male.
> ...



Eh si pesano ma non condannano, sono assolutamente convinto che in questo finale di campionato possiamo fare meglio di Lazio (squadra corta e concentrata nella EL) e in**r (piena di problemi).

Poi per me la Champions è troppo importante, non solo economicamente ma sopratutto per la crescita dei ragazzi secondo me 1 partita de Champions vale per 5 di EL.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Marzo 2018)

a questo punto se vinciamo il derby .... -1 lazio e -2 inter ... purtroppo la roma ha ripreso a galoppare e ormai è irraggiungibile.... il derby secondo me deciderà se abbiamo ancora speranze di CL oppure no. 
perchè la CL se non abbiamo speranze di vittoria?

1) abbiamo più possibilità di attirare buoni giocatori, soprattutto giovani, se gli garantiamo questo tipo di vetrina
2) comunque sia, dà molti più soldi della EL.
3) in caso di terzo posto in girone , ti permette comunqe di passare in EL.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Marzo 2018)

Ok, se vinciamo il derby di recupero siamo a -1 e -2... ma dobbiamo anche battere la Juventus..........


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Marzo 2018)

Forse, facendo almeno un punto a Torino e vincendo il derby saremmo in corsa. Ma resta davvero difficilissima la rincorsa alla Champions.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ok, se vinciamo il derby di recupero siamo a -1 e -2... ma dobbiamo anche battere la Juventus..........



il milan ha sassuolo napoli benevento verona e fiorentina in casa ... juve torino bologna e atalanta fuori
inter : verona cagliari juve sassuolo e lazio in casa torino atalanta chievo e udinese fuori
lazio : benevento roma samp atalanta in casa udinese fiorentina torino crotone inter fuori

senza mettersi a fare calcoli inutili 
milan 2 difficili 2 medie 5 abbordabili
inter :1 difficile 3 medie ... con la lazio ultima partita.... 5 abbordabili
lazio : 2 medio/difficili (roma in casa e inter fuori) 2 media 5 abbordabili

il milan ne ha una in casa in più ... secondo me i calendari sono simili ... loro partono in vantaggio ma a questo punto un recupero non è impossibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Forse, facendo almeno un punto a Torino e vincendo il derby saremmo in corsa. Ma resta davvero difficilissima la rincorsa alla Champions.



Anche perdendo a Torino.
Noi siamo dei treni in corsa. Dopo il derby abbiamo come difficili Napoli in Casa e Atalanta a bergamo alla penultima.
Nelle altre partiamo netti favoriti: trasferte abbordabili a Bologna e Torino e una fila di partite in casa contro avversarie più deboli.

L'Inter ha un calendario terribile. La Lazio ha anche le coppe.
Siamo nell'ambito delle imprese impossibili ma a questo punto non so se punterei contro il Milan.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Marzo 2018)

Se facciamo più di 4 punti tra Juventus e Derby, le speranze sono ancora buone. Altrimenti la vedo dura..


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche perdendo a Torino.
> Noi siamo dei treni in corsa. Dopo il derby abbiamo come difficili Napoli in Casa e Atalanta a bergamo alla penultima.
> Nelle altre partiamo netti favoriti: trasferte abbordabili a Bologna e Torino e una fila di partite in casa contro avversarie più deboli.
> 
> ...



Spero tu abbia ragione. Non resta che tifare e stare a vedere quel che accade.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Marzo 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> il milan ha sassuolo napoli benevento verona e fiorentina in casa ... juve torino bologna e atalanta fuori
> inter : verona cagliari juve sassuolo e lazio in casa torino atalanta chievo e udinese fuori
> lazio : benevento roma samp atalanta in casa udinese fiorentina torino crotone inter fuori
> 
> ...



L'Inter ha la Lazio fuori se non sbaglio. Come numeri siamo tornati in corsa ma è chiaro che non possiamo dirlo prima di Juve e derby, anche solo fare due pareggi ci metterebbe in grossa difficoltà. Poi abbiamo il Napoli e qualche trasferta insidiosa, senza contare i possibili scherzi delle piccole, come dimostra la partita di ieri. Questo varrà anche per gli altri ma tutto dipende dal derby.


----------



## de sica (19 Marzo 2018)

Siamo stati capaci quasi di perdere punti con il Chievo. Direi che sia meglio smettere di fare calcoli o tabelle. Viviamo partita per partita e basta


----------



## Devil man (19 Marzo 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> il milan ha sassuolo napoli benevento verona e fiorentina in casa ... juve torino bologna e atalanta fuori
> inter : verona cagliari juve sassuolo e lazio in casa torino atalanta chievo e udinese fuori
> lazio : benevento roma samp atalanta in casa udinese fiorentina torino crotone inter fuori
> 
> ...



La lazio è in caduta libera... Inzaghi si aggrappa alla Var per mascherare le grandissime lacune che ha in Difesa, è riuscita a pareggiare pure con il Bologna..in più loro hanno ancora l'EL che gli pesa.


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Marzo 2018)

Davanti abbiamo INter, Roma e Lazio .... purtropppo le prime 2 hanno avuto un momento di appannamento ma si stanno riprendendo ... poi è chiaro che basta un solo nostro pareggio del menga ( Juve a parte ) che il discorso CL si chiude ... io non ci credo


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2018)

Tutto si decide tra la sfida di Torino e il derby..

Dobbiamo essere perfetti, se non perdiamo punti al prossimo turno e vinciamo il derby siamo lì con quelle davanti, con un calendario buono e con tanta convinzione in più..

Fondamentale ora avere giorni per rifiatare (si è visto gli ultimi match che siamo un po' stanchi), settimane per preparare i match e non avere infortuni..


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2018)

Dobbiamo vincere il derby per ovvii motivi ma la vera corsa è su roma e lazio : occhio che con la coppa lasceranno punticini per strada.
Una domanda : ma con la roma siamo in perfetta parità, che succederebbe se arrivassimo a pari punti?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere il derby per ovvii motivi ma la vera corsa è su roma e lazio : occhio che con la coppa lasceranno punticini per strada.
> Una domanda : *ma con la roma siamo in perfetta parità, che succederebbe se arrivassimo a pari punti*?



Differenza reti, che credo sia favorevole a loro. Secondo me la Roma rimane fuori portata comunque, bisogna puntare Lazio e Inter.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Marzo 2018)

Conti alla mano, noi nelle prossime 10 partire faremo circa 22/24 punti sommando ai 50 odierni, arriveremo sui 72/74.
L'inter per me potrà fare sui 20 punti, visto la loro ripresa ed un Icardi risvegliato, sommando ad oggi, arrivano sui 75 punti.
Lazio, visto le coppe ed il loro momento calcolo sui 17 punti, sommando i 54 arriverebbero sui 71.
Classifica finale 
Inter 75
Milan 74 
Lazio 71

Per noi è quasi impossibile arrivare 4°.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Differenza reti, che credo sia favorevole a loro. Secondo me la Roma rimane fuori portata comunque, bisogna puntare Lazio e Inter.



Le due sfide col barca porteranno via energie, se poi dovessero uscire malamente potrebbero cadere in depressione.
L'ambiente romano è particolare.
Questa roma comunque ormai da anni sistematicamente in champions ci arriva, pazzesco.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Conti alla mano, noi nelle prossime 10 partire faremo circa 22/24 punti sommando ai 50 odierni, arriveremo sui 72/74.
> L'inter per me potrà fare sui 20 punti, visto la loro ripresa ed un Icardi risvegliato, sommando ad oggi, arrivano sui 75 punti.
> Lazio, visto le coppe ed il loro momento calcolo sui 17 punti, sommando i 54 arriverebbero sui 71.
> Classifica finale
> ...



Occhio a lazio-inter , ultima giornata.
La sorpresa potrebbe essere in coda.


----------



## DrHouse (19 Marzo 2018)

sono contento che dopo ogni giornata siamo qui, a dire che è dura, ma che è sempre meno dura.

spero di dire lo stesso anche il 31 dopo la Juve.
quella sarà la gara da non sbagliare.

io spero solo che per qualche giorno Rino faccia recuperare a pieno le forze ai ragazzi.
il difficile, tra gare ogni 3 giorni e giocatori spompi, spero sia passato.

abbiamo fatto pari con la Lazio nei 120', perse due gare con un Arsenal che stava meglio, e fatto 6 punti rischiando davvero grosso...
spero che ora questi 12 giorni possano riportare la forma come nelle settimane di Samp e Roma.

6 punti in quei 4 giorni.
non uno di meno.


----------



## Black (19 Marzo 2018)

la giornata di ieri è stata positiva, ma poteva esserlo di più se la Samp fermava l'Inda. L'inerzia è tutta dalla nosta parte, abbiamo una media da scudetto nel 2018, mentre i nostri avversari hanno tenuto una media da metà classifica.
Ma le prossime giornate saranno durissime. A parte il derby che dobbiamo vincere per forza, abbiamo la trasferta con la Juve, l'inutile Sassuolo e poi il Napoli in casa.

Se dovessimo fare solo 3 punti in queste 3 partite rischiamo che il distacco aumenti troppo anche se non è scontato che Lazio e Inda facciano 9 punti nelle stesse giornate.

Di sicuro rispetto ai nostri avversari noi non possiamo sbagliare, mentre loro almeno 1-2 stop più di noi se lo possono permettere. 

Io ci credo. E come ho scritto in passato ogni giornata che passa la % dalla nostra parte è sempre un pochino più alta


----------



## Milo (19 Marzo 2018)

no abbiamo:

juve inter sassuolo napoli torino benevento bologna verona atalanta e fiorentina

loro:

verona milan torino atalanta cagliari chievo juve udinese sassuolo e lazio

Sinceramente l'abbiamo più difficile noi il calendario, contando che hanno udinese già in ferie, sassuolo possibilmente già salvato e meno big da affrontare rispetto a noi.

Abbiamo entrambi juve torino atalanta e verona, vediamo anche in questi doppi confronti come ci comportiamo, inutile dire che senza la vittoria del derby possiamo già abbandonare le speranze


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Marzo 2018)

Uffff siamo li ragazzi, dobbiamo continuare a lottare partita a partita e poi si usciamo bene di Juventus, in**r, Sassuolo e Napoli con 8-10 punti.....


----------



## Time Bandit (20 Marzo 2018)

Nelle prossime 4 facciamo bottino pieno.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Marzo 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> Nelle prossime 4 facciamo bottino pieno.



Io ci credo!


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Marzo 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> Nelle prossime 4 facciamo bottino pieno.



 ti faccio una ricarica da 20 euro al cellulare se succede. giuro!


----------



## Time Bandit (20 Marzo 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ti faccio una ricarica da 20 euro al cellulare se succede. giuro!



Ahahah allora mi tocca salvare il post


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Marzo 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> Ahahah allora mi tocca salvare il post



vai tranquillo.. 12 punti tra juve inter sassuolo e napoli. il problema non sono sicuramente i 20 euro


----------



## Zenos (1 Aprile 2018)

Peccato per quella traversa di Chala sarebbe cambiata la storia...Ora si fa davvero dura ma non demordiamo.


----------



## bmb (1 Aprile 2018)

Ci vogliono 27 punti per arrivare quarti. Pochi giri di parole.


----------



## Zenos (4 Aprile 2018)

Bisognava completare la rosa ed invece abbiamo buttato una stagione a Gennaio...era prevedibile che ad Aprile la squadra sarebbe arrivata spompata.Grazie ai 2 interisti e a quell ambiguo presidente che abbiamo.


----------



## malos (4 Aprile 2018)

Finita.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Aprile 2018)

Potete chiudere


----------



## The Ripper (4 Aprile 2018)

finalmente finita sta farsa


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2018)

Dai finiamola qui..altrimenti sembriamo gli Juventini che sperano di portare la terza Chmpions.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2018)

Si può continuare qui


----------



## Zenos (8 Aprile 2018)

Grazie admin...

Dicevamo...finché c'è vita c'è speranza...


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si può continuare qui


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Aprile 2018)

Sinceramente faccio fatica a comprendere i due fronti, comunque vada occorre far punti o per sognare o per raggiungere almeno la Uefa,
non si può certo sbaraccare, 
se si guarda la classica, a oggi c'è più il rischio di perdere il 6° posto che agganciare posizioni superiori, pertanto forza ragazzi, non mollate!!!!


----------



## Mika (8 Aprile 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente faccio fatica a comprendere i due fronti, comunque vada occorre far punti o per sognare o per raggiungere almeno la Uefa,
> non si può certo sbaraccare,
> se si guarda la classica, a oggi c'è più il rischio di *perdere il 6° posto* che agganciare posizioni superiori, pertanto forza ragazzi, non mollate!!!!



Con noi in finale di Coppa Italia a prescindere di come finirà in EL ci vanno le prime sette e se in CL non ci va la Lazio e dovesse vincere l'Europa League (e quindi andare in CL come detentrice della EL), dovendo noi per forza portare tre squadre in EL si aprirebbe anche l'ottavo posto. 

PS: la perdente della finale di Coppa Italia non ha accesso all'Europa League se la vincitrice è già qualificata in EL o in CL.


Comunque fino a la nostra partita di stasera io non penso a nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2018)

chiudere


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chiudere



E no perché poi mi danno del pessimista


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E no perché poi mi danno del pessimista



Il bello è che se uno vuole essere ottimista almeno spera nella Coppa Italia non nelle imprese impossibili


----------



## Zenos (8 Aprile 2018)

-


----------



## The Ripper (8 Aprile 2018)

ma chiudere sta farsa?


----------



## Milanista (8 Aprile 2018)

Riapriamolo quando cacciano miraces


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Aprile 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Riapriamolo quando cacciano miraces



.


----------



## DrHouse (8 Aprile 2018)

Squadra da sesto posto.

Dovessero riuscire nel miracolo avessero la decenza di rinunciare.

Spero addirittura che restiamo fuori da tutto, così i mercenari vanno via


----------

